# Spill, baby spill....42,000 gallons a day



## Chris (Apr 28, 2010)

With a vast oil slick now within only 20 miles of the ecologically fragile Louisiana coastline, Coast Guard officials said they were considering a controlled burn of the petroleum on the surface of the Gulf of Mexico. 

Rear Adm. Mary E. Landry, the federal on-scene coordinator for the spill, said such a burn might be conducted as soon as Wednesday. 

A joint government and industry task force has been unable to stop crude oil from streaming out of a broken pipe attached to a well 5,000 feet below sea level. The leaks were found Saturday, days after an oil rig to which the pipe was attached exploded and sank in the gulf about 50 miles southeast of Venice, La. An estimated 42,000 gallons a day are now spilling into the Gulf of Mexico. 

Officials said Tuesday that wind projections indicated that the oil would not reach land in the next three days, and it was unclear exactly where along the Gulf Coast it might arrive first. 

Concern Grows About Impact of Gulf Oil Spill - NYTimes.com


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 28, 2010)

I got a baaaaad feeling about this. 

Wonder why they didn't do the controlled burn earlier. 

The relief well alone w/cost $100mil. 
RIGZONE - BP's Relief Well to Halt Oil Spill Will Cost $100MM


----------



## Amanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Another "who cares?" story.

The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.


----------



## Stephanie (Apr 28, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Another "who cares?" story.
> 
> The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.



yep. gawd liberals are stupid.


----------



## Tom Clancy (Apr 28, 2010)

Spill baby spill?

I'm guessing your considering this as a Victory against Off Shore Drilling eh?


----------



## Amanda (Apr 28, 2010)

Tom Clancy said:


> Spill baby spill?
> 
> I'm guessing your considering this as a Victory against Off Shore Drilling eh?



Of course they are.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 28, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Another "who cares?" story.
> 
> The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.



What a dumb post.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Another "who cares?" story.
> ...



No what is stupid is blocking off shore drilling because of an accident. What is even dumber is titling this thread in the manner was done. I notice you made no comments about either of those now did you?


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 28, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Unless you can see invisible posts of mine, no, I did not.  

But then again you didn't say anything about Amanda's dumbass post so your have about this ---><--- much room to talk, jackass.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Another "who cares?" story.
> ...



Why?


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 28, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



Uh ... the spill didn't occur naturally, is 80 by 40 miles wide, and an ecological nightmare yet she wants to minimalize it like it's no biggie and it will just work itself out without our help ... in a few decades, of course.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


It is no big deal, there are oil spills all the time.

Did you know the North sea is filled with off shore rigs?

That they are all over the gulf and more are coming?

In 91 Saddam dumped tons of it in the persian gulf and lit off even more, and it didn't take 'decades' to clean up.

The entire thread is obviously a gotcha attempt against people who want energy independance by using our own resources.

I can promise you the chinese won't be thinking safty first when they build the rigs for Cuba that will drill for our oil.

Either way someone will get at that oil, we can benifit from it or play our usual game of maximum stupid and hamstring ourselves because there might be an accident.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 28, 2010)

Small ray of sunshine, Florida GOPer pols are rethinking drilling off the coast of Florida.


----------



## Xenophon (Apr 28, 2010)

Why do you view our economic suicide as good news?


----------



## Ravi (Apr 28, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Why do you view our economic suicide as good news?


 It's not economic suicide. There isn't enough oil off the coast of Florida to make a dent in our thirst. Matter of fact, it's economic suicide to pretend that there is.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 28, 2010)

Economic suicide is what we committing at the moment. We use 25% of the worlds oil, and only have 3% of the reserves. No matter how much we drill, we cannot satisfy the demand. Now that India and China have economies that are coming online, the demand for oil is going to be very much greater, at the time that the major fields are in decline.

The Hubbert Peak Oil curve is a fact. Hubbert, a geologist predicted to within a year, as to when the oil production in the US would peak, over twenty years before it did. Now there are other sources of oil, tar sands, oil shale, but all are very expensive, economically and eocologically, to process. 

We have ample energy, sunlight, wind, wave, current, and geo-thermal. But we have to develop the technology to take advantage of them. For certain applications where we need really concentrated energy that diesel represents, we can use algal, and even engineered bacteria, to produce it from waste, sewage, plant waste.

We have had really good electric vehicles in this nation as early as 1994, and the continued work and building of those vehicles was prevented by Chevron and GM.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 28, 2010)

The people whose livehood is dependent on the seafoods from the Gulf are quite worried about what this is going to do to those resources. 

As the effects of this disaster ripple through the whole of the Gulf communities, I think you are going to see a decided decline in enthusiasm for off shore drilling.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Another "who cares?" story.
> 
> The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.



Another clueless post from Amanda.


----------



## pAr (Apr 28, 2010)

Did you know?

The Black Sea is relocated in Louisiana.
A seagull full of oil can not fly any faster.
If you drink up from oil spill you will fart fire.
Nemo has decided to open his own gas station.
Today a dolphin was born with an exhaust pipe.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 28, 2010)

Now the powers that be are going to try to burn it before it reaches shore.

That should be fun.


----------



## blu (Apr 28, 2010)

we could have been off oil two decades ago if ti wasnt for speical interests


----------



## PubliusInfinitum (Apr 28, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Another "who cares?" story.
> ...


 

ROFLMNAO... 

SWEET IRONY... Now are the Pot or the kettle here, Sis?  

OH! Ravi sends her love... seems she thinks you're a helluva gal.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 28, 2010)

Have they set the spill on fire yet?

Wait till it hits the shores. Oy vey.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 28, 2010)

Why isn't the left accusing the President of 'not caring' about the 'environment'?  Why isn't the left accusing the President of being in bed with 'big oil'?

The silence is deafening!


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 28, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Another "who cares?" story.
> 
> The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.



yeah that is why it makes earthquakes, floods, hurricanes, etc to kill off the human infestation.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Have they set the spill on fire yet?
> 
> Wait till it hits the shores. Oy vey.



Great idea!


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 28, 2010)

Looks like it's 5,000 bbls/day not 1k. 

Coast Guard: New oil leak in Gulf of Mexico

*NEW ORLEANS* &#8211; The Coast Guard says a new leak has been found at the site where an oil platform exploded and sank in the Gulf of Mexico.

Rear Adm. Mary Landry says that 5,000 barrels a day is now estimated to be leaking. Officials had been saying for days that it was 1,000 barrels a day.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 28, 2010)

Not good, not good at all.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 28, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Not good, not good at all.



Yup. For now it's out of sight out of mind. This could be washing up on shores for years to come. 

In the meantime...

*Nation's first offshore wind farm approved for Nantucket Sound *

There's gonna be a wind farm off Nantucket
When Bush was Prez folks said...


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 28, 2010)

Very good. And Geo-thermal is looking better every day;
Geothermal. Cheap. Abundant. Cheap. | SolveClimate.com


With reporting by Molika Ashford 

(Part 1 of 3 on Geothermal Energy) 

As America&#8217;s love affair with coal cools off, geothermal energy is getting hot, hot, hot. 

Why? Because the secret is out of the bag: geothermal is cheap and abundant. 

For $800 million to $1 billion in R&D funding &#8211; spread out over 15 years -- geothermal could be deployed on a scale that would produce more than 100,000 MW of additional new (low-emissions) capacity in the US by 2050. 

That&#8217;s less than the price of one 275 MW clean-coal plant and more than 360 times more energy. 

The best part?

The availability of the geothermal resource base is ginormous: 130,000 times America's current yearly consumption of energy. The technology has also developed rapidly. The latest and most promising are Enhanced Geothermal Systems (EGS). And most of the key technical requirements to make EGS economical over wide swathes of the country are already in place.


----------



## Chris (Apr 28, 2010)

The spill now covers 2,100 square miles of ocean.

It is the size of the state of Delaware and growing.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 28, 2010)

Chris said:


> With a vast oil slick now within only 20 miles of the ecologically fragile Louisiana coastline, Coast Guard officials said they were considering a &#8220;controlled burn&#8221; of the petroleum on the surface of the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> Rear Adm. Mary E. Landry, the federal on-scene coordinator for the spill, said such a burn might be conducted as soon as Wednesday.
> 
> ...





Wow. 42,000 gallons. That's exactly 1,000 barrels - 1/10th the size of a typical petrochemical barge (though towards the lower end). I used to work on petro barges. I guess I never really appreciate how much was in there. This is a massive oil spill and it will still take 10 days of spilling to equal the size of the smallest petro barge I worked on.


1000 barrels a day is really not much in economic terms. In ecological terms its a disaster.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 28, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Very good. And Geo-thermal is looking better every day;
> Geothermal. Cheap. Abundant. Cheap. | SolveClimate.com
> 
> 
> ...



Doesn't this belong in the "Old Rocks can't stay on topic to save his ass" thread?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 28, 2010)

And spanking of off-topic... the Gulf is already a poisonous wasteland of agri-chemical effluent.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Wonder why they didn't do the controlled burn earlier.



Because its not an easy thing to do


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 28, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Another "who cares?" story.
> 
> The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.



Amanda, are you seriously this fucking ignorant?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 28, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> It is no big deal, there are oil spills all the time.



Please tell me the last time a spill this big hit the Gulf Coast, I'd like to read about it. Thanks.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 29, 2010)

BTW folks, I just wanna point out, this isn't the oil's fault. Oil is good for Louisiana because it provides us with tons of jobs. 


So its not the oil's fault. Its BP's fault Dozens (if not more) other companies operate rigs in the gulf, yet I don't see any of their rigs exploding and causing a 1,000 bbl/day leak. 

So when you go to fill up your tank next, just remember

*FUCK BP*

I'll be dumping my tiny number of shares of BP stock tomorrow morning.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The people whose livehood is dependent on the seafoods from the Gulf are quite worried about what this is going to do to those resources.



Looks like some righties on here don't support small business if it stinks like fish.

This sucks man.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 29, 2010)

logical4u said:


> Why isn't the left accusing the President of being in bed with 'big oil'?


 Why do you say that? Has he been having secret meetings with big oil?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 29, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> BTW folks, I just wanna point out, this isn't the oil's fault. Oil is good for Louisiana because it provides us with tons of jobs.
> 
> 
> So its not the oil's fault. Its BP's fault Dozens (if not more) other companies operate rigs in the gulf, yet I don't see any of their rigs exploding and causing a 1,000 bbl/day leak.
> ...



Or maybe it's the fault of some half-asleep machinest who cross-threded a bolt.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't the left accusing the President of being in bed with 'big oil'?
> ...



No, that was Dick Cheney...


----------



## Tom Clancy (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for proving my point. 

Go back to page one, my post.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Or maybe it's the fault of some half-asleep machinest who cross-threded a bolt.



 BP is responsible for the actions of its employees while on the job.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 29, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Or maybe it's the fault of some half-asleep machinest who cross-threded a bolt.
> ...



BP leased the rig from Transocean. Cameron provided the blowout gear. 

Cameron Provided Blowout Gear for Rig That Sank (Update1) - BusinessWeek


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...




Do you honestly think BP would be spending a dime on this if they weren't the ones legally responsible?




> *BP Plc*, the London- based oil producer that leased the Deepwater Horizon from Transocean,* is spending $6 million a day trying to clean up* an oil spill from the well and stop a leak that is gushing crude from the seabed at a rate of about 1,000 barrels a day.



I'm not saying they are the only ones who bear responsibility, but they bear the primary responsibility. 


Some lawyer is going to get rich off this shit


----------



## Ravi (Apr 29, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > The people whose livehood is dependent on the seafoods from the Gulf are quite worried about what this is going to do to those resources.
> ...


This is untrue. They are just so married to their talking points that they'll throw anyone under the bus.


----------



## editec (Apr 29, 2010)

This is tragic.

We need oil, ergo, we need offshore drilling.

But huge spills like this don't clean up fast Pruedo bay is still polluted and how long ago was that spill?

Now the water off LA is a very important source of fishing and so, even if you don't give a rat's ass about the environment, you probably care about the economy.

Well, this isn't great for the economy either.

As to blaming BP?

I'm pretty damned sure they didn't WANT TO lose 5,000 barrels a day of oil ino the gulf, aren't you?

This is going to cost them billions of dollars.

No doubt we're eventually discover the cause of this tragedy.

Perhaps BP will be found to have done something (or not done something) that lead to this event.

Ir perhaps we'll discover that they are blameless and this was truly an accident that was unforseeable.

Still...the event happened, the outcomes are not good, and yet, and yet, and yet,* we STILL need to pump oil out of the gulf.*

This is just one more wake-up call that this nation needs to get off its dependence on oil.

We cannot do that quickly, but we need to start _seriously_ trying to find alternate SAFE forms of energy.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 29, 2010)

"LOL @ "Ecologically fragile" LOL  That's funny


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Another "who cares?" story.
> 
> The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.


Another completely simplistic outlook void of understanding and culpability.  I expect this from Conservatives as they never display understanding, culpability and always opt for the simplistic.



This blinder mentality allows them to push for more and more environmental degradation without conscience.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 29, 2010)

Nosmo King said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Another "who cares?" story.
> ...



You can always live in a cave in Pashtun.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...





I don't see how its a right wing talking point. Are you saying that some righties actually  believe that oil spills aren't so bad and that its all a liberal environmental conspiracy to brainwash people into thinking they are?


----------



## Nosmo King (Apr 29, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...


That's the choice?  Either turn a blind eye to the obvious exploitation of the environment or join Al Qaeda?

Or is this more of the no nuance black/white world view of the Conservatives?

Just so you have enough cheap gas to fill the Hummer, what ever happens to the rest of the planet is not your concern?  Great outlook there!  Unsustainable and inexcusable all at the same time!


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 29, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Very good. And Geo-thermal is looking better every day;
> ...



Yep. And the same about the windfarms. However, had we began using our natural clean resources, perhaps we would not be seeing this disaster.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



Perhaps. 

Meanwhile...

Here come da military!

BP welcomes military help for larger Gulf oil leak


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 29, 2010)

This is for all the retards in this thread who think that the spill isn't a big deal


----------



## Toro (Apr 29, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Small ray of sunshine, Florida GOPer pols are rethinking drilling off the coast of Florida.



That's exactly what I was thinking.

I heard today that people in Pensacola were complaining of the smell already.

Tourism is the lifeblood of the state's economy.  If there is an oil slick that slams into some place like Sarasota or Naples, and ruins beaches for years, it will devastate the local economy.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

libya should help them pay since they got their leader freed


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 29, 2010)

THE SMELL IS IN MY CITY NOW

Health officials order air quality testing after fuel smell blankets metro area | NOLA.com

F U BP AND CAMERON INTERNATIONAL, WE HAVE A LOT OF LAWYERS IN THIS STATE AND BY THE TIME ITS OVER WE ARE GOING TO FUCK YOU


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> THE SMELL IS IN MY CITY NOW
> 
> Health officials order air quality testing after fuel smell blankets metro area | NOLA.com
> 
> F U BP AND CAMERON INTERNATIONAL, WE HAVE A LOT OF LAWYERS IN THIS STATE AND BY THE TIME ITS OVER WE ARE GOING TO FUCK YOU



I live a couple miles outside new orleans. we should get the whole area in it and put them out of business. take billions from them


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 29, 2010)

First, according to the experts, this oil spill is going to keep going for 180-270 days, and it will continue to spill 1,000 barrels/day into the ocean.

Second, this oil spill is located in the warm waters of the Gulf of Mexico.  Why is that such a big problem?  Because the Gulf of Mexico is the breeding ground for most of the hurricanes in the US, and they happen quite frequently in that area.

Hurricanes suck up the surface water, spin it around and then, when they make landfall, they drop all the water they'd picked up in the ocean.

The oil spill is over 100 square miles in area now.  Hurricane season starts in a month on June 1st.

Can you imagine what is going to happen when the first hurricane moves over that oil spill and sucks up all the oil, depositing in on land?

That will make the Exxon Valdez look like a small oil spill on your driveway.  Not only is it currently screwing up fishing, but, if a hurricane picks it up and spreads it over the coast, well.........you can kiss a whole bunch of stuff goodbye.


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2010)

The oil producers have ignored the safety measures taken by Brazil and Norway after they had devastating spills. 

Now *18 million gallons *of oil is being dumped into the Gulf of Mexico. 

Drilling is ok, but you can't trust the oil companies to regulate themselves.


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Chris said:


> The oil producers have ignored the safety measures taken by Brazil and Norway after they had devastating spills.
> 
> Now *18 million gallons *of oil is being dumped into the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> Drilling is ok, but you can't trust the oil companies to regulate themselves.



but the free market regulates itself who needs govenrment getting in the way!


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 29, 2010)

Right, the corperations will police themselves and take adaquete safety measures. Just as they did prior to the Exxon Valdez.

Over 200,000 gallons of oil a day spewing into the gulf. Virtually all the life in the gulf endangered. Come on, everybody "Drill, baby, Drill"


----------



## blu (Apr 29, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Right, the corperations will police themselves and take adaquete safety measures. Just as they did prior to the Exxon Valdez.
> 
> Over 200,000 gallons of oil a day spewing into the gulf. Virtually all the life in the gulf endangered. Come on, everybody "Drill, baby, Drill"



yea screw those tree huggers! mother earth can go fuck herself!


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 29, 2010)

Then I take it the right wing and libertarian mantra of corporations regulating themselves and no nanny govt or regulations beeing needed have been blown out of the water, so so speak.

As if we did not have thousands of examples prior to this.
If the mantra was true we would not need courts to prosecute corporations for wrongdoing.

In a related thread a libertarian was raising heck about the WH not acting fast enough on this.
I about spewed dew on my screen when I read that


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Then I take it the right wing and libertarian mantra of corporations regulating themselves and no nanny govt or regulations beeing needed have been blown out of the water, so so speak.
> 
> As if we did not have thousands of examples prior to this.
> If the mantra was true we would not need courts to prosecute corporations for wrongdoing.
> ...




I'm sure the right wing nutters will just say "hey, accidents happen!" and that will be good enough for them.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

Why can't we skim the oil off of the water and use it?
Seems like we have the technology just not the incentive?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Why can't we skim the oil off of the water and use it?
> Seems like we have the technology just not the incentive?



Its simply too big and coming out too fast. It hits the coast today. 


This shit sucks.


----------



## edthecynic (Apr 30, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Then I take it the right wing and libertarian mantra of corporations regulating themselves and no nanny govt or regulations beeing needed have been blown out of the water, so so speak.
> ...


You truly underestimate the CON$. They will be blaming the tree-huggers. After all this was an explosion so it must be Liberal sabotage.


----------



## Article 15 (Apr 30, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Then I take it the right wing and libertarian mantra of corporations regulating themselves and no nanny govt or regulations beeing needed have been blown out of the water, so so speak.
> ...





Amanda said:


> Another "who cares?" story.
> 
> The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.



^ pure ignorance


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't we skim the oil off of the water and use it?
> ...


As I said the technology exists to recapture and contain most of that oil.  There should have been  floating containment around it and a skimming /recovery ship there shortly after the spill started.

We never plan ahead and just keep on with the it will not happen to me mentality.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...




Don't say "We" when what you mean is "BP".


I somehow doubt it would have been possible to contain all this. Maybe I just don't want to think this could have been prevented.


But if it could have been prevented, I, as well as the rest of the state of Louisiana, will in a few years be proud owners of a piece of the company once known as BP - which we will then break into bits and sell to the highest bidder.

The money will be used to restore the coast. Any extra monies will be used to purchase mardi gras beads, beer, whiskey, floats, a bigger Superdome AND Tiger Stadium, and in some circles - pink flamingos.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Why can't we skim the oil off of the water and use it?
> Seems like we have the technology just not the incentive?


They have been using skimmers but I think there aren't enough and it is moving too fast. Washing up on shore right now.


----------



## Ravi (Apr 30, 2010)

Toro said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Small ray of sunshine, Florida GOPer pols are rethinking drilling off the coast of Florida.
> ...


Yes. You've been here long enough to know that Florida's claims to fame are beaches, Disney, and medicare fraud. We can do without Disney and fraud but not the beaches.


----------



## editec (Apr 30, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


 

I doubt there's enough money in the world to "restore the coast" once a spill of of this magnitude hits it.

Look at that picture again, and realize that the spill is still growing at the rate of 5,000 brls a day.

It's going to effect thousands of miles of coast, tens of thousands  of square miles of coastal wetlands, and since that coastline's wetlands are so ecologically critical to the life in the Gulf, its negative effects will resonate for decades.

My sincerest condolences to you folks living on or near the Gulf coast.

Looks to me like this unhappy event is going to severely screw up your regional economy and your way of life, too.

For those of you whose entire system of valuation is in terms of money?

This is going to be a multitrillions in destruction of environmental  resources.

Yeah, that's right, that's what I am positing,

I suspect that the long term economic damages will exceed the entire value of the oil BP could have pulled out of that well.

The clean up (which won't really clean up much of anything, really but might clean up some beach..sorta) alone will cost billions.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 30, 2010)

The spill from the Exxon Valdez is still polluting the area of that spill. And damaging wildlife. This one is far worse, and is damaging a very special area.

Worse yet, for those responding to this horror, hurricane season starts in 30 days, and it looks to be an especially active one, perhaps on the order of 2005.

It looks to be a perfect storm of an environmental disaster.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Another "who cares?" story.
> 
> The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.



Bitch you still feel that way now?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



What is stupid is you, fuckhead.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

It is bp's fault



> Whistleblower accuses BP over rig documents | Business | The Guardian


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 30, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



This is a man made issue, and needs to be cleaned up.  Shit like this happens, but just saying "Awww, fuck it" is irresponsible.  Leaving the spill to drift wherever is just giving ammo to kook environmentalists who will use it as a precedent in trying to block oil drilling elsewhere.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

tigerbob said:


> Leaving the spill to drift wherever is just giving ammo to kook environmentalists who will use it as a precedent in trying to block oil drilling elsewhere.



Yeah, because "giving ammo to kook environmentalists" is the most disturbing potential consequence of this disaster. Tens of thousands of livelihoods lost, a way of life, and an entire coast line over several states drenched in oil - not so big a deal, but  "giving ammo to kook environmentalists" - unthinkable!

Its good you've got your priorities straight.


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 30, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving the spill to drift wherever is just giving ammo to kook environmentalists who will use it as a precedent in trying to block oil drilling elsewhere.
> ...



I had left out the bit about the specific issues of coastline and livelihoods because I thought that would be self evident, not because I didn't think them important.  I thought I had alluded to my views in that respect by saying that not cleaning up because "mother nature will take care if it" was irresponsible, which to my way of thinking is a separate issue from what is politically advisable.  Clearly allusion is insufficient for you.

So, to give you a clearer picture, I agree with every one of your statements, with of course the exception of the unnecessary sarcastic one about my priorities.  

It continues to surprise me (although it shouldn't) how posters assume and attack rather than ask for clarification of the opinions of others on points they have not specifically covered.  No wonder threads degenerate to invective and animosity so quickly.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 30, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The spill from the Exxon Valdez is still polluting the area of that spill. And damaging wildlife. This one is far worse, and is damaging a very special area.
> 
> Worse yet, for those responding to this horror, hurricane season starts in 30 days, and it looks to be an especially active one, perhaps on the order of 2005.
> 
> It looks to be a perfect storm of an environmental disaster.



Yep, you're right, that is the same thing that scares the hell out of me.

I mean, it's one thing for oil to wash up on shore, it's quite another thing for it to rain down from the sky up to 50 miles inland.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 30, 2010)

Send help now, because Barry Obubblehead doesn't like pelicans!


----------



## logical4u (Apr 30, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Why isn't the left accusing the President of being in bed with 'big oil'?
> ...



It seems like if the person (or companybehind them) has money or political power, he meets with them in 'secret meetings'.  Taxpayers can't even find out who's lunch they are buying in the white house.  This is the most opaque administration, ....ever.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 30, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> THE SMELL IS IN MY CITY NOW
> 
> Health officials order air quality testing after fuel smell blankets metro area | NOLA.com
> 
> F U BP AND CAMERON INTERNATIONAL, WE HAVE A LOT OF LAWYERS IN THIS STATE AND BY THE TIME ITS OVER WE ARE GOING TO FUCK YOU



ahhh, the real reason for concern.... a way to get money without actually earning it.  There is a 'disaster', and they are concerned more about getting the 'money' than getting the cleanup.


----------



## Douger (Apr 30, 2010)

Some of the newest numbers are up to 850,000 gallons per day.
The gulf of Mexico is history.
Now what's old Yellowstone and New Madrid up to these days?
That'll finish things off.
AND
The forecast for the 2008 hurricane season now includes:

    * 15 named storms
    * 80 named storm days
    * 8 hurricanes
    * 40 hurricane days
    * 4 intense hurricanes (Category 3, 4, or 5)
    * 9 intense hurricane days

The Net Tropical Cyclone (NTC) activity is predicted to be 160 percent of normal (100 percent) for the long term average. Climatology data results average 5.9 hurricanes each season, 9.6 named storms and 2.3 intense storms (Category 3, 4, or 5).

Read more at Suite101: Hurricane Season Predictions: 15 Named Storms, 8 Hurricanes Due to Hit Atlantic Basin in 2008 http://meteorologyclimatology.suite101.com/article.cfm/hurricane_season_predictions#ixzz0mcGDCfGE


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 30, 2010)

logical4u said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > THE SMELL IS IN MY CITY NOW
> ...



Maybe some people see it as an opportunity, but I think they have a right to be pissed.  Getting it cleaned up is the least the responsible parties should do.  It would also be nice to think that lessons have been learned from this.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 30, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Then I take it the right wing and libertarian mantra of corporations regulating themselves and no nanny govt or regulations beeing needed have been blown out of the water, so so speak.
> ...



Underwater drilling is not ancient technology.  It is dangerous and demanding on equipment, men and resources.  If you take all the precautions you believe are necessary, 'something' will happen to prove you wrong (we call it Murphy's law).  This is not 'crossing the street' with simple rules and precautions.  Equipment, even the metal used, men, weather, ocean currents, pressures from deep under the gulf all the way to the surface must be considered, and yes, accidents happen.  (If they didn't we would not have advanced, technically, in any field, and we would still be riding in vehicles without seatbelts or safety concerns.)  I have no affiliation with BP, but I can say, confidently that the company would prefer to 'sell' 5000 gal per day, than to clean it up afterwards.  
You sound like a serious lib: someone that demands other people take risks and then want their rewards because you pointed out their mistakes (like they couldn't see them for themselves).  What a bore.


----------



## logical4u (Apr 30, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> tigerbob said:
> 
> 
> > Leaving the spill to drift wherever is just giving ammo to kook environmentalists who will use it as a precedent in trying to block oil drilling elsewhere.
> ...



Yawn

Will you please list for me all the ways we use oil?  Then you can suggest how we live without it.  You could take the lead and stop using oil products: gasoline, diesel, plastic, carpeting, fake wood, shoes, etc, etc, etc.  Be part of the solution, not a hysterical distraction.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 30, 2010)

logical4u said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



Hemp plants will make oil, the oil from it can make plastics, the hemp fiber can be used to make clothing, fiberglass (which Corvette uses), and food.

Next?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 30, 2010)

Chris said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > logical4u said:
> ...



Obama has had DAYS to fix the problem ,weren't you one of the turds whining about Katrina and being Bush's fault cause 3 days after all the roads, bridges and airfields were washed out the Government had not gotten water to people left to fend for themselves by the Governor and the Mayor?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

logical4u said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > THE SMELL IS IN MY CITY NOW
> ...




I'm not sure how you would have BP compensate the fishermen of Louisiana. Money is the typical way to do it.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

logical4u said:


> If you take all the precautions you believe are necessary, 'something' will happen to prove you wrong (we call it Murphy's law).



Is that the argument you think BP, Cameron Intl, Haliburton or whoever turns out to be at fault here,  should present to the judge?

If so, I suggest you be the defense attorney. Your "hey, shit happens your honor!" argument would certainly ensure the plaintiffs' victory.



> I have no affiliation with BP, but I can say, confidently that the company would prefer to 'sell' 5000 gal per day, than to clean it up afterwards. You sound like a serious lib: someone that demands other people take *risks* and then want their rewards because you pointed out their mistakes (like they couldn't see them for themselves).  What a bore.



Risks? What do YOU have at stake here? Is the economy and environment where YOU like at risk because of this disaster?* Because the people of the Gulf Coast are about to pay a hefty price for the oil YOU'VE been pumping into your vehicle all this time.*


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

logical4u said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > tigerbob said:
> ...



Will you please list how many things you love that will be gone because of this disaster? After that you can lecture me on how wonderful oil is.


You picked a great time to promote the virtues of oil BTW. Maybe you and the rest of the righties should all rally around the oil companies! That's sure to get you votes in November.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (Apr 30, 2010)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



There's no need. Paul Krugman beat you to it

The Oil Spill Is Obama&#8217;s Fault - Paul Krugman Blog - NYTimes.com

You fucks are so predictable.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Apr 30, 2010)

Interestingly enough, there was some stuff on the news about BP today.

It seems that in Norway, BP is required to have a sonic shutoff valve in case of blowouts like what just happened.

During the Bush Jr. administration, those restrictions were lifted here in the US.  It seems that they didn't want to pay the 500,000 dollars to install one of these things, instead, they cut corners and ended up with a 5 BILLION dollar profit for the 1st quarter of 2010.

Kind of a waste, especially considering the obscene profits they're making.

By the way, where the fuck is the Wasilla Chihuahua on this issue?  Seems the dumb GOP whore is being strangely silent right now.


----------



## Toro (Apr 30, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interestingly enough, there was some stuff on the news about BP today.
> 
> It seems that in Norway, BP is required to have a sonic shutoff valve in case of blowouts like what just happened.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I heard this too, but someone told it wasn't true, and that there were five remotes to shut off the oil, all of which have failed, and there are robots at the bottom of the ocean trying to trip the valve.  I don't know if that's true or not, but that's what I was told.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm just going to respond to everyone in 1 post, hope that works for all interested parties. 



SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda, are you seriously this fucking ignorant?



I guess I am. 

The earth will be here long after we're gone. We can't destroy the planet. Given enough time it will repair itself and life, if it's eliminated, will appear again. 

If that's ignorance sign me up. 




Chris said:


> Another clueless post from Amanda.



I expect a little better from you, Chris. Is that really the best you've got? Do you not believe the earth is self-healing?



Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > What a dumb post.
> ...



Thank you, Mr X. 



Article 15 said:


> Uh ... the spill didn't occur naturally, is 80 by 40 miles wide, and an ecological nightmare yet she wants to minimalize it like it's no biggie and it will just work itself out without our help ... in a few decades, of course.



I think you may be reading more into it than I actually said, A15. 




uscitizen said:


> yeah that is why it makes earthquakes, floods, hurricanes, etc to kill off the human infestation.



What is why? 



Nosmo King said:


> Another completely simplistic outlook void of understanding and culpability.  I expect this from Conservatives as they never display understanding, culpability and always opt for the simplistic.



This is an interesting post. Lots of assumptions. Did I ever say BP shouldn't be held responsible? I don't think I did. What I said is that I'm not worried about it. Regardless of what we do, everything will turn out fine, even if we don't live to see it. 




Article 15 said:


> ^ pure ignorance



Really? So you don't think the earth has the ability to heal itself? What did it do before we became so arrogant as to think we were actually in charge?



SpidermanTuba said:


> Bitch you still feel that way now?



Do you mean even after you negged me twice? Or... based on something else?


Seriously people, we can fine BP, we can try to minimize the damage, but regardless, in the end, the earth will take care of it. That is reality. You can call me dumb if you want, it surely won't be the first time, but the fact remains that eventually everything will return to normal regardless of our actions. It's not the end of the world as we know it.


----------



## uscitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes the earth is self healing, in a million years it might even wipe out all traces of humans.
but while it is healing humans can suffer greatly from their folly.


----------



## Amanda (Apr 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Yes the earth is self healing, in a million years it might even wipe out all traces of humans.
> but while it is healing humans can suffer greatly from their folly.



Then perhaps humans will learn to live in better harmony with their environment. Perhaps not. 

Maybe fining BP will make them more diligent, maybe it won't. Maybe this disaster will serve as a warning, maybe not. What I do know is that if we think we're in charge of this planet we are dead wrong, and it's just another sign of our collective arrogance.

All these people saying what a dope I am for putting faith in the healing power of the earth are manifestations of this arrogance. If anyone thinks we can take care of the earth better than it can take care of itself, they are arrogant beyond my ability to characterize. Spider Tuba is perhaps the best example - he/she negged me twice and called me a whore for having faith in the earth's ability to shrug off what we, as mere humans, are capable of inflicting on it.

So yeah... perhaps the ignorance is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## tigerbob (May 1, 2010)

Amanda said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes the earth is self healing, in a million years it might even wipe out all traces of humans.
> ...



It occurs to me that Spider is particularly pissed because this whole mess is right on his doorstep.  If I were in his shoes I'd probably be pretty upset too, though of course if he called you a whore just for having an opinion with which he doesn't agree that's fucking pathetic.

But I've got to disagree with your characterizations of some responses, at least so far as the posts I've read.  There's a big difference between thinking we control the planet and not behaving responsibly towards the planet.  I don't think I've read any posts that say that the earth isn't capable of regeneration - I may be wrong - but surely if something can be cleaned up now then the companies principally responsible for creating this mess have at least a moral and probably a legal responsibility to do so.

Also of course there's the fact that I'm taking the family to the gulf in August.  If the sea is full of oil when we get there the fact that it will all be OK in a million years is going to be of small comfort.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

Amanda said:


> The earth will be here long after we're gone. We can't destroy the planet. Given enough time it will repair itself and life, if it's eliminated, will appear again.



That's great, a revelation in fact, we all though this was just going to make the entire planet destroy itself. Whew!

 WTF do you suggest all the folks whose livelihoods depend on what is about to be destroyed do in the meantime?




> Seriously people, we can fine BP, we can try to minimize the damage, but regardless, in the end, the earth will take care of it



Great. Then shut the fuck up and get out of this thread.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Maybe fining BP will make them more diligent, maybe it won't.



You do understand that BP is going to get the shit sued out of it and wind up paying billions upon billions in actual and punitive damages to those affected by this? They aren't worried about any fines that will be imposed - that will pale in comparison.


----------



## Amanda (May 1, 2010)

tigerbob said:


> But I've got to disagree with your characterizations of some responses, at least so far as the posts I've read.  There's a big difference between thinking we control the planet and not behaving responsibly towards the planet.  I don't think I've read any posts that say that the earth isn't capable of regeneration - I may be wrong - but surely if something can be cleaned up now then the companies principally responsible for creating this mess have at least a moral and probably a legal responsibility to do so.



I never said that nothing should be done about it, just that I'm not particularly worried. If we try something and it works, great, if not, it will all be ok in the end. We may not be here to see it, but that doesn't mean it won't get taken care of.


----------



## Amanda (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > The earth will be here long after we're gone. We can't destroy the planet. Given enough time it will repair itself and life, if it's eliminated, will appear again.
> ...



Um... do something else? Go somewhere else? Wait for a government handout?

This is another "who cares?" question. The smart, resilient people will find a way to support themselves. The dumb, lazy 1s will wait for someone to take care of them.  Same as after any disaster, man made or otherwise.



> > Seriously people, we can fine BP, we can try to minimize the damage, but regardless, in the end, the earth will take care of it
> 
> 
> 
> Great. Then shut the fuck up and get out of this thread.



Awesome response! Not quite as good as: "Neg reps for ignorance" or "You suck ass you whore" but still very, very good. 




SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe fining BP will make them more diligent, maybe it won't.
> ...



So what? Sure, I know they will be sued. BFD. Was there a point to that or are you just making sure we all know how smart you are because you can point out the obvious?


----------



## logical4u (May 1, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



'If' hemp plants could produce enough 'oil' for us to use, we would not be drilling today.


----------



## logical4u (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



There wasn't anything about 'compensation' in your post.  It was about the pain you could cause someone else.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe fining BP will make them more diligent, maybe it won't.
> ...



Excuse me, but BP doesn't own the rig... They leased it so responsibility will reside with who is responsible under the terms of the lease.... Its like if I lease a town house and the water pipes to the street bust. Depending on the lease agreement either I or the actual owner will be responsible.

So far we do not know the lease agreements stipulations or anything. For all we know BP may not be responsible at all. But then that wouldn't work out well for the BS artists pushing cap and trade now would it..... And thats what we are really looking at here...

When the Pro-AGW idiots and ecomentalists get done it will be not just BP but all oil companies and then fossil fuels in general. And then you will have your fear driven podium to preach from and push your crap and trade legislation....

You freaking lowlifes and your fake "save the world" BS really take the cake... I bet there isn't a genuine soul in any of you. Its all fake, placating, feel good rhetoric designed to make you all feel good while you sell the rest of us into a tax on life..... Thanks assholes...


----------



## Mr. H. (May 1, 2010)

Donations will flow, and memberships will swell in organizations such as Greenpeace. This is exactly what happened after the Valdez transportation incident. This is what will fund the impending revitalized anti-oil-anything movement.


----------



## gslack (May 1, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Donations will flow, and memberships will swell in organizations such as Greenpeace. This is exactly what happened after the Valdez transportation incident. This is what will fund the impending revitalized anti-oil-anything movement.



Bingo!.... THis is how we were tricked into Iraq and the patriot act, and this is how we will get the tax on life called cap and trade..... Fear there is no better way to control or manipulate.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

Amanda said:


> I never said that nothing should be done about it, just that I'm not particularly worried.



Why the fuck WOULD you be worried? It isn't the livelihoods of those who live in YOUR hometown that's at stake-it isn't YOUR coast that will be affected, and you only care about yourself, so what exactly would you need to worry about?

Really, what gives you the standing to blab on about how its not such a big deal when you have nothing at stake?


----------



## xsited1 (May 1, 2010)

Chris said:


> With a vast oil slick now within only 20 miles of the ecologically fragile Louisiana coastline, Coast Guard officials said they were considering a controlled burn of the petroleum on the surface of the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> Rear Adm. Mary E. Landry, the federal on-scene coordinator for the spill, said such a burn might be conducted as soon as Wednesday.
> 
> ...



There is no question that Obama caused this.  He even sent SWAT teams to destroy any evidence.  Damn You Obama!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 1, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Um... do something else? Go somewhere else? Wait for a government handout?


Do something else? Do something else? You're seriously just a cold hearted bitch, aren't you? 


> This is another "who cares?" question. The smart, resilient people will find a way to support themselves. The dumb, lazy 1s will wait for someone to take care of them.  Same as after any disaster, man made or otherwise.


*

There's no such thing as a "lazy" shrimp boat operator you dumb ****.*


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

gslack said:


> Excuse me, but BP doesn't own the rig... They leased it so responsibility will reside with who is responsible under the terms of the lease....




Is that a fact? Where did you graduate law school? Dummy Law School?


----------



## elvis (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Um... do something else? Go somewhere else? Wait for a government handout?
> ...



Wait, I thought it was always unacceptable to use the word "****".  you fucking hypocrite.


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > I never said that nothing should be done about it, just that I'm not particularly worried.
> ...



Oh shut up punk... You are a fake internet scientist, so why should we believe anything you say? Much less let you judge anyone.... Dude you are a fraud and a known perpetrator. 

You don't know her, you don't know anything about her so go shit in your hat...

Please cry and tell me how I am not qualified again, I love it when you try and play better... oh how ironic... Thats what you just tried to imply she was doing....How telling, of the fake scientist....


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me, but BP doesn't own the rig... They leased it so responsibility will reside with who is responsible under the terms of the lease....
> ...



BINGO!

What junior one time being called out for being a asshole not enough for you? This is how you got embarrassed last time remember?


Okay I will play, where is your law degree asshole? Fact is I don't need one to tell the simple truth. I have leased a townhouse as a matter of fact, even leased a car a few times. As I said in the post you didn't read, the lease agreement will state whose responsibility this will be.

Ever lease a car punk? How about a rental agreement? Well if you had read one you would know they stipulate who has what responsibilities regarding the arrangement. This can vary by agreement and type of arrangement..

you done showing your ignorance yet? Or are you out to get humiliated again...


----------



## Zona (May 2, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Another "who cares?" story.
> 
> The earth has oil in it. Sometimes it gets into the water. BFD. The earth will take care of it regardless of whatever we do.



Wow.  So what about the fish that wont be caught, what about the oil that will come ashore, what about the wild life that will die, what about........................Lets all just drill baby drill


But BFD?  wow.


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

Zona said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Another "who cares?" story.
> ...



what about the poor people who will have to pay for the fear driven cap and trade legislation about to come out? What about the 3rd world countries who have oil and or coal to use for cheap fuel, but are prevented from getting it by the WTO and the UN for environmental reasons? What about all those poor that go without so your side can claim a moral high ground? What about the fact all of this money is going to fight CO2 instead of pollution, preserving eco-systems, and real problems that effect us......

Love this "we are the good guys" crap......


----------



## Zona (May 2, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



Exactly.  Now back to not hearing from Palin or Steele with that dumb Drill baby Drill crap.

I agree with you ,spills happen all the time.  Of course Palin said they dont but she is wrong of course.  You agree?


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

Zona said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Sarah palin fan are ya? Thats nice..... Now care to try and debate the points raised now? I can't stand palin, I think shes a fake. Also I think Steele is a corporate yes man. Despite this I am quite sure Obama is a tool for the UN, and the CO2 believers crowd are crooks out to make billions from a life tax known as cap and trade....

So lets dispense with the party-based bullshit attacks.... if you have an argument about the oil spill or what any of us have said than address that to us.....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

elvis said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...





You think its unacceptable then don't say it. 

Also, you don't know what the word "hypocrite" means.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

gslack said:


> Okay I will play, where is your law degree asshole? Fact is I don't need one to tell the simple truth. I have leased a townhouse as a matter of fact, even leased a car a few times. As I said in the post you didn't read, the lease agreement will state whose responsibility this will be.
> 
> Ever lease a car punk? How about a rental agreement? Well if you had read one you would know they stipulate who has what responsibilities regarding the arrangement. This can vary by agreement and type of arrangement..
> 
> you done showing your ignorance yet? Or are you out to get humiliated again...




You're clearly the most brilliant tort lawyer to ever set foot on the planet.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

gslack said:


> what about the poor people who will have to pay for the fear driven cap and trade legislation about to come out?


Who paid for your education? They got ripped off.


----------



## Amanda (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > I never said that nothing should be done about it, just that I'm not particularly worried.
> ...



Oh please, every region has issues that they're susceptible to. Cali has earthquakes, here in Kansas we have tornados, etc, etc. Everywhere there are risks to life and livelihood. There's no such thing as security. Tough, resilient people will find a way to get through whatever life throws at them, pussies will wait for someone to take care of them. There's nothing new here at all.




SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Um... do something else? Go somewhere else? Wait for a government handout?
> ...





Do you say that in your best Bubba Gump voice? It makes me laugh just to imagine it.

Ok, so they aren't lazy, then I guess they'll be ok, won't they?

It seems like a lot of people want to make this political. That's fine. All we have to do is look at different philosophies on life to see who will be ok and who will be crying like like bitches with sand in their vaginas to know who will come out of all of this better for being tested and who will try to make their problem into a monetary gain.

And yes, I am a cold, hard, bitch. It's been working pretty well so far.



Zona said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Another "who cares?" story.
> ...



 You're worried about the fish? Hmmm... let's see... die in oil clogged water or be hauled out and eaten. Doesn't seem like a huge difference in the end from the fishie perspective. Enlighten us, would you rather die from suffocation or be yanked from your home and eaten? As a fish what is the big fucking difference?

I knew libs could be arrogant but this thread and some of the responses.... that's the wow here Zona.


----------



## Amanda (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Aw, don't be so defensive Tuba, you can call me a "whore" or even a "****" if you want to, I don't really mind, I certainly don't get all broken up about it. And hey, it shows your level of maturity and intellect. So if venting like that makes you feel better, then go for it, you can't hurt my feelings with jr. high school insults.

I understand your frustration. You see a great evil and you're impotent to affect a change. And then I come along and dismiss your concerns. I totally get why you're lashing out. So if it makes you feel better to call me names and neg rep me then please, go ahead and do it. I would be the 1st person in line to give you hug and try to tell you it's all going to be alright, and in fact that's what I've been trying to do. People in pain can be irrational and I get that and I don't take it personally.


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



And you are a known liar and impostor....


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I will play, where is your law degree asshole? Fact is I don't need one to tell the simple truth. I have leased a townhouse as a matter of fact, even leased a car a few times. As I said in the post you didn't read, the lease agreement will state whose responsibility this will be.
> ...



Nothing but your crying? No defensive statement? No excuse? Figures, big time astrophysics PHD candidate my ass...


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > what about the poor people who will have to pay for the fear driven cap and trade legislation about to come out?
> ...



Well its certain no one paid for yours, or if they did you spent it on cheetohs...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 2, 2010)

Amanda said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...







You know what your problem is? Unlike your paleocon counterparts, you and your neocon/lilbertarian buddies do not value anything in life other than consumption and the almighty dollar. If a 100 year old family shrimp business gets destroyed, its no sweat off your back, because you value nothing. If one of the most pristine national wildlife refuges is drenched in oil, its no problem to you, because you value nothing. If a Florida beach town becomes abandoned, what do you care, your beach is fine. Culture, tradition, family - things that give life meaning - are worth nothing to you because they cannot be packaged and drop shipped to you over-night from a warehouse 1000 miles away.


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Kiss my ass you liar!

You don't know shit about me, and whats more don't know shit about what you come in here and support. You come in here and do not follow the thread or the points raised, or even the ideas behind it, and you spout of nonsensical attacks based on nothing other than you don't like them. And when you are confronted on this you try and pretend you are an astrophysics PHD candidate. You don't defend your postion, or give debate of that, you just try and claim some higher education and therefore winner by default...

Grow up junior your BS is old...


----------



## Amanda (May 2, 2010)

Wow, a 3rd neg repping from 1 thread. You must really feel impotent.



SpidermanTuba said:


> You know what your problem is?



I wasn't aware that I had a problem. 



SpidermanTuba said:


> Unlike your paleocon counterparts, you and your neocon/lilbertarian buddies do not value anything in life other than consumption and the almighty dollar.



Is that right? Wow, you know me so well.



SpidermanTuba said:


> If a 100 year old family shrimp business gets destroyed, its no sweat off your back, because you value nothing.



Things happen, that's life. No 1 is entitled to things going on as usual. When shit happens some people deal with them, others whine. Is it unfortunate? Sure. But so what? Unfortunate things happen all the time. Winners roll with the punches, losers cry about how life's unfair.




SpidermanTuba said:


> If one of the most pristine national wildlife refuges is drenched in oil, its no problem to you, because you value nothing.



I don't recall saying that. I remember saying it would all be ok in the end.



SpidermanTuba said:


> If a Florida beach town becomes abandoned, what do you care, your beach is fine.



Actually, I don't have a beach.



SpidermanTuba said:


> Culture, tradition, family - things that give life meaning - are worth nothing to you because they cannot be packaged and drop shipped to you over-night from a warehouse 1000 miles away.



Interesting. Can't wait to see you in the gay marriage threads.


----------



## elvis (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



you said it was always unacceptable, you stupid fucking hypocrite.  and in case you try it again, you fit the second definition in merriam-webster to a tee.

Hypocrite - Definition and More from the Free Merriam-Webster Dictionary


----------



## Zona (May 2, 2010)

gslack said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...



So you do agree, palin is an idiot and this dumb republican line of drill baby drill is idiotic.  Now back to the continual oil spills.  Lets look into alternative energy sources and stop relying on oil.  

I know the last president was an oil man, I know oil is huge in Alaska, but this is a new ideiology in the white house I hope.  Lets stop being reliant on oil and figure out a way to get energy.  example...I live in Arizona and cant figure out why almost everything isnt run on solar power here.


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



If all of your above statement is SO important to you, why do you support a gov that will tax all the above into oblivion?


----------



## logical4u (May 2, 2010)

Okay, it is time.... oil occurs naturally on this planet.  Currently we use it for energy and to manufacture products.  If you don't support using oil, stop buying products made from it.  Buy products made locally so you are not adding to the transportation costs.  Doing this will 'reduce' the demand for oil, less drilling will take place.  If you truly believe that we can live without oil, then, lead by example.  (Before we used petroleum oil, we used.....whale oil)

Oil spills.  Oil spills occur naturally, also.  "Tarpits" are an example of where oil is 'spilled', naturally, on the surface of the ground.  There are also oil 'spills' under the ocean when 'some' underwater earthquakes allow a pocket of oil a path into ocean water.  There is 'scientific' evidence this has been occurring for thousands of years.  There is no way to stop it.  The amount of oil 'leaking' or 'spilling' (if you prefer) has been reduced by man's use of the wonderous substance.  In a sense, we have saved thousands of animals from being trapped in spills that would have occurred naturally, if we had not tapped that source and used the oil to help build a nation and a world.
Yes, it is ugly.  Can you imagine what New Orleans or NYC would be like without fossil fuels providing energy to pump out sewage and bring in 'clean' water?
If you are sincere about 'getting off of oil', please lead the way and keep us posted on how that is working for you.  If it works for you, many will join you, if it works for them, many more will join them, and in 'no time' we will not be 'oil dependent'.  Thanks for taking the lead.


----------



## gslack (May 2, 2010)

Zona said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Dude they are all oil men.. The world is run on oil like it or not. To pretend one candidate isn't is just living in a dream world. 

The reality is solar power efficiency is 10-17 percent a peak and optimum performance currently.... And by most standards the 17 is reaching. Most never get above 12 percent efficiency... Also even if you could put solar panels on every roof top and on every open area you could find, you would still need batteries to store the energy otherwise no energy at night or for early mornings, or for the later evenings. Until solar panels can get to reasonable rate of exchange or conversion rate it is not going to happen. Hospitals cannot wait for a sunny day to have an emergency. People who work nights and sleep days also need energy....

What do you expect all those factories running a second or third shift to fire all those people because a few people want to use solar power? Right, let me know much support you will get once jobs are lost, revenue lost from businesses unable to function at night, and all the other little things that will go with that.

Also, the fact we being pushed to use more and more electrical equipment. Lawnmowers for instance... The largest number of them run on petroleum, but people are being pressured to use electric ones. When we get to the point thats all we are allowed to use (and it will happen sooner or later), that will be more electricity used. how about electric cars (also going to happen), how do you suppose we power those chargers on solar power?

THese are the realities that almost none on the AGW side even consider. They take the extreme statements and fears and run with them without thinking this through at all....


----------



## westwall (May 2, 2010)

No Tuba,

The problem with us is that unlike yourself we are educated and realize that sometimes doing nothing is the best course of action.  Let me enlighten you a little..

Over twenty years ago there were some good hearted environmentalists who decided that they wanted to protect deer from cold hearted hunters in Arizona.  The first thing they did was a little research and they found that the Kaibab Plateau was a good place to put critters because no evil hunters could get to them.  

The next thing they did was round up a whole passel of deer and shipped them to the plateau where they left them to their own devices.  In due time the deer ate everything on the plateau and died because there were no predators to keep their numbers under control.

So in the end what was achieved for all of that massive expense?  A few hundred deer starved to death and the Kaibab Plateau is now sterile....nothing lives on it anymore.  In a few more decades plants will no doubt return (that is of course if humans havn't allready replanted them...the last I heard (5 years ago) this had not been done) and then regular critters will once again inhabit the plateau.

So are environmentalists bad people?  No they are merely good hearted folks who don't understand the true nature of...well nature.  They allow their emotions to interfere with good common sense and the critters in the long run pay for it.  They allways do because the enviros in the long run only care that it was the "right" thing to do and it makes them feel good about themselves.  The fact that what they did was an unmitigated failure never enters into the picture.







SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...


----------



## Zona (May 2, 2010)

logical4u said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



I feel as thought the people who benifited from both bush tax cuts should be taxed to pay back.  OH wait, they will soon enough.

I have no problem with this.  I dont make over 250k.


----------



## Zona (May 2, 2010)

gslack said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



I am not talking nationally, I am talking about us here in Arizona....
A school that is solar powered here...
Arizona has first school totally powered by solar
More info for ya
Go AZ Solar Panels and Solar Power Systems Phoenix, Arizona
I have a guy doen the street who converted his home to solar panels and I will talk to him about his savings.  I am tired of tripling my electric bill during the summer.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Amanda said:


> Actually, I don't have a beach.



If you did you wouldn't care what happened to it, so its not like it matters if you have one or not.



> > Culture, tradition, family - things that give life meaning - are worth nothing to you because they cannot be packaged and drop shipped to you over-night from a warehouse 1000 miles away.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Can't wait to see you in the gay marriage threads.




Thanks for helping to prove my point - when I say "culture, tradition, familiy" - you think I'm talking about picking the right package of political ideals.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

logical4u said:


> If all of your above statement is SO important to you, why do you support a gov that will tax all the above into oblivion?




How's that?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

logical4u said:


> Can you imagine what New Orleans or NYC would be like without fossil fuels providing energy to pump out sewage and bring in 'clean' water?





Can you imagine what the Louisiana coastline would look like not caked in oil and sludge and dead things? Maybe one day I can show my kid a picture of what a gulf oyster looked like. Thank got for cameras.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

westwall said:


> No Tuba,
> 
> The problem with us is that unlike yourself we are educated and realize that sometimes doing nothing is the best course of action.  Let me enlighten you a little..
> 
> ...



Do you wanna explain to me what a bunch of fucking deer have to do with 5,000 barrels a day leaking out into the gulf? Because it looks to me like you're just babbling like a complete moron.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

Zona said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Zona said:
> ...



Your first link Arizona has first school totally powered by solar

The article is misleading in a number of ways...

1. the article title says; "Arizona has first school totally powered by solar" but the actual article states it WILL have... Construction will not begin until early june and thats IF all goes to plan and all the permits granted on schedule.

2. The school pays a company $112,000 a year for the next 15-20 years and after that they will own the solar panels and then they will pay the company for maintenance and upkeep. Those panels are expected to last between 30-40 years. So in reality after paying $112,000 for about 20 years which is a total of $2,240,000 they will get a system that will be obsolete 10 years after they buy it. And that they will still have to pay for upgrades and maintenance on. And if the claims of solar power are correct it could be obsolete much sooner than that. if I were on that school board i would be looking into getting out of that deal.... Sounds like a scam to me, too many particulars, go-betweens, middle-men, and possible ways to be taken.

3. Again its not even proven yet, nor is it even a reality. its a possibility being sold as a fact once more....


I don't want to be a nay-saying jerk.... I really do think solar will be part of the future. But right now its just not a viable alternative at all....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

gslack said:


> 2. The school pays a company $112,000 a year for the next 15-20 years and after that they will own the solar panels and then they will pay the company for maintenance and upkeep. Those panels are expected to last between 30-40 years. So in reality after paying $112,000 for about 20 years which is a total of $2,240,000 they will get a system that will be obsolete 10 years after they buy it. And that they will still have to pay for upgrades and maintenance on. And if the claims of solar power are correct it could be obsolete much sooner than that. if I were on that school board i would be looking into getting out of that deal.... Sounds like a scam to me, too many particulars, go-betweens, middle-men, and possible ways to be taken.



Here we go again .... its the amazing   ..... EXPERT ON EVERYTHING!!!!!


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > 2. The school pays a company $112,000 a year for the next 15-20 years and after that they will own the solar panels and then they will pay the company for maintenance and upkeep. Those panels are expected to last between 30-40 years. So in reality after paying $112,000 for about 20 years which is a total of $2,240,000 they will get a system that will be obsolete 10 years after they buy it. And that they will still have to pay for upgrades and maintenance on. And if the claims of solar power are correct it could be obsolete much sooner than that. if I were on that school board i would be looking into getting out of that deal.... Sounds like a scam to me, too many particulars, go-betweens, middle-men, and possible ways to be taken.
> ...



I can add and multiply douchebag and that all that was...... What you have problems with that junior? I will help you.... 1+1=2.....Got it?

Fake!!!!!!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

gslack-

I'm clearly not above mud slinging myself, but I like to actually have a debate in the midst of slinging mud and having it slinged on me.

You offer nothing but mud. Every single post you have made essentially says the same thing. "You're a liar. You're stupid. You're fake" - and that's IT.

Sorry but I need a LITTLE more substance. So I've put you on my "IGNORE" list. You should seriously consider getting back on your meds and coming clean with the staff about it. Now get back to bed, remember tomorrow the barber comes for your weekly shave!


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack-
> 
> I'm clearly not above mud slinging myself, but I like to actually have a debate in the midst of slinging mud and having it slinged on me.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA! after post upon post of your badgering, insults, and lie after lie, you have the gall to try and pretend you are innocently trying to debate???


You are busted fake science boy!!!!

Tell me about FERMI you half-wit???


You are a proven fake, phony and liar, and from now on because of your incessant attacks on me across multiple threads, I will make sure this fact follows you.... you trolled me and then made the mistake of trying to lie about credentials troll boy.... now you will live with your lie junior!

You are a liar!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Hey gslack.

YOU'RE ON MY IGNORE LIST.


So when you post a message all I see is


> gslack
> This message is hidden because gslack is on your ignore list.



So there was no need to REPLY to my message telling you I was ignoring you - because I can't see it! 


Stupid to the very end, aren't you?


----------



## Ravi (May 3, 2010)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Xenophon said:
> ...


Another week at least of unabated Gulf oil geyser
 By HOLBROOK MOHR and ALLEN G. BREED (AP)  3 hours ago
 VENICE, La.  Another week of oil pouring from the seafloor. That is  the best-case scenario for the Gulf Coast, where dead sea turtles washed  ashore and a massive rust-colored slick continued to swell from an  uncontrolled gusher spewing into the water.
BP PLC was preparing a  system never tried before at such depths to siphon away the geyser of  crude from a blown-out well a mile under Gulf of Mexico waters. However,  the plan to lower 74-ton, concrete-and-metal boxes being built to  capture the oil and siphon it to a barge waiting at the surface will  need at least another six to eight days to get it in place.
Crews  continued to lay boom in what increasingly feels like a futile effort to  slow down the spill, with all ideas to contain the flow failing so far.
"I've  been in Pensacola and I am very, very concerned about this filth in the  Gulf of Mexico," Florida Gov. Charlie Crist said at a fundraiser for  his U.S. Senate campaign Sunday night. "It's not a spill, it's a flow.  Envision sort of an underground volcano of oil and it keeps spewing over  200,000 gallons every single day, if not more." 


The Associated Press: Another week at least of unabated Gulf oil geyser


----------



## Old Rocks (May 3, 2010)

Xenophone, we have 3% of the worlds oil reserves, we use 25% of the worlds oil. Is there something that you don't understand about those figures? No matter how much we drill, we will not attain energy independence as long as petroleum is our main source of energy for transportation.

This oil spill is not only going to make a big differance, it is going to change the political climate concerning drilling offshore.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 3, 2010)

logical4u said:


> Okay, it is time.... oil occurs naturally on this planet.  Currently we use it for energy and to manufacture products.  If you don't support using oil, stop buying products made from it.  Buy products made locally so you are not adding to the transportation costs.  Doing this will 'reduce' the demand for oil, less drilling will take place.  If you truly believe that we can live without oil, then, lead by example.  (Before we used petroleum oil, we used.....whale oil)
> 
> Oil spills.  Oil spills occur naturally, also.  "Tarpits" are an example of where oil is 'spilled', naturally, on the surface of the ground.  There are also oil 'spills' under the ocean when 'some' underwater earthquakes allow a pocket of oil a path into ocean water.  There is 'scientific' evidence this has been occurring for thousands of years.  There is no way to stop it.  The amount of oil 'leaking' or 'spilling' (if you prefer) has been reduced by man's use of the wonderous substance.  In a sense, we have saved thousands of animals from being trapped in spills that would have occurred naturally, if we had not tapped that source and used the oil to help build a nation and a world.
> Yes, it is ugly.  Can you imagine what New Orleans or NYC would be like without fossil fuels providing energy to pump out sewage and bring in 'clean' water?
> If you are sincere about 'getting off of oil', please lead the way and keep us posted on how that is working for you.  If it works for you, many will join you, if it works for them, many more will join them, and in 'no time' we will not be 'oil dependent'.  Thanks for taking the lead.



OK, dumb fuck, what I propose is that all the petroleum producers in the US, and all oil imported, have a tax put on them and the imported oil, to pay for the damage done and loss of revenue in the fishing and tourist industry.

But keep on the ugly path you are on, minimilize the damage, insist that the people losing their livelihood are losers anyway. It will all be remembered in coming elections.

Time for a national policy aimed at terminating our use of fossil fuel, period. The technology exists to move to alternatives in a decade, if we decide to do so. And it will be far cheaper that the cost of continueing to depend on fossil fuels.


----------



## Mr. H. (May 3, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> ...what I propose is that all the petroleum producers in the US, and all oil imported, have a tax put on them and the imported oil, to pay for the damage done and loss of revenue in the fishing and tourist industry.



Not a bad idea. Even a .1% assessment would generated tens of millions of dollars in a very short time.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...





BP will owe this state and its citizens actual damages, punitive damages, and compensation for all the R&D they get out of this at the expense of our coastline.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Hey gslack.
> 
> YOU'RE ON MY IGNORE LIST.
> 
> ...



HAHAHHAHA!

You are busted junior and yeah you better ignore me punk..... HAHAHAHAAHA!!!

Tells us all About FERMI Mr. astrophysicist! 

You can ignore me all you want to buddy but your embarrassment will still be here....

FAKE! PHONY! POSER!


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Xenophone, we have 3% of the worlds oil reserves, we use 25% of the worlds oil. Is there something that you don't understand about those figures? No matter how much we drill, we will not attain energy independence as long as petroleum is our main source of energy for transportation.
> 
> This oil spill is not only going to make a big differance, it is going to change the political climate concerning drilling offshore.



Oh look oldoscks using the old "we have 3% but we use 25%" crap......

How shocking!

Care to dilute some of the that bullshit with some other equally relevant numbers like much  industry we create compared to how much others create..

Or how about much of that 25% we use is used to help other countries?

You propaganda junkies like to post crap like that but never do any of you post it with any perspective or honesty... Dude if you are so ashamed of America why do you live here? You and your green bullshit agenda like to point to American waste, American pollution, American greed, and any other bad part that exists in every other country as well, but you never want to put in proper perspective...

You say we pollute more, but you don't mention we stricter regulations and laws on environment than most other countries.

You say we are so greedy but do not mention how much America spends on charitable donations compared to other countries.

you say we are selfish and self serving, but you never mention much we do for other countries in the world...

And what worse, you do it using the rights, freedoms, and liberties handed to your sorry ass by people who actually had to work and fight to get them... you sit there and whine about how bad we all are, but without all the good we are you couldn't get away with it....

You are the type of person you claim we are. You are selfish; this whole green agenda has been lying from the start just to line the pockets of a few wealthy at the top and you support it because YOU like the idea behind YOU saving the planet.. You are self serving; YOU have lied, mislead, and bullshitted people on this and despite being caught red-handed doing it, you continue... You are greedy; the entire way you respond when you have no legitimate argument to save this, shows its about YOU and YOUR beliefs and has nothing at all to do with OURS.... And lastly, YOU are using the very things that make this country great to make this country seem like the devil....

Until you show some integrity in your posts, and some perspective to your propaganda, you are a hypocrite and another one of the many "protest to protest" punks we see every day....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2010)

The solution is simple........if the oil companies want to drill, they need to install a 500,000 dollar sonic shutoff valve.  

It's what Norway requires for drilling off of their shores, and what they REQUIRE for safety purposes.  Yes, there are ways that it can be done safely and efficiently.

However..........

Bush Jr. and Cheney lifted many of the restrictions for off shore drilling.  One of them was taking out the requirement for sonic shutoff valves.  I hardly think that saving a half a million on costs is worth the damage done if something goes wrong, like this one did.

If they are going to allow it, they're going to have to reinstate some of the restrictions.  Period.

Besides, saving 500,000 to make 5.6 BILLION in profit is kind of a waste, when you consider the billions that cleaning this mess up is going to cost.


----------



## westwall (May 3, 2010)

Hey Old Fraud,

Yes we use up that much oil....but you conveniently leave out the fact that we produce more then most of the world combined.  Only China is approaching what we produce and only because our companies have left the USA (thanks to moronic govt. regs) to produce there.

You clowns allways leave out the most important facts.  I remember well a failure analysis engineer at Raytheon giving my buddy (also a FAE) a hard time because he had bought a Corvette.  The idiot tells my friend that "you know Volvo's (the idiots choice of car) are a lot safer in an accident" with a real pompous tone of voice...kind of like you use.  So my friend asks the million dollar question...so what's the average speed of accident in a Volvo compared to the average speed of accident in a Corvette?  Of course nimrod didn't know.  So my friend says...well it's 35 in a Volvo and 105 in a 'Vette you idiot!  Of course the survival rate is better in a Volvo when you leave out THE critical piece of information!!!!!!!

Like you guys allways do.....






Old Rocks said:


> Xenophone, we have 3% of the worlds oil reserves, we use 25% of the worlds oil. Is there something that you don't understand about those figures? No matter how much we drill, we will not attain energy independence as long as petroleum is our main source of energy for transportation.
> 
> This oil spill is not only going to make a big differance, it is going to change the political climate concerning drilling offshore.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The solution is simple........if the oil companies want to drill, they need to install a 500,000 dollar sonic shutoff valve.
> 
> It's what Norway requires for drilling off of their shores, and what they REQUIRE for safety purposes.  Yes, there are ways that it can be done safely and efficiently.
> 
> ...



Got news for ya, Obama opened up even more areas to offshore drilling....

Environmental Groups Decry Obama Plan to Lift Moratorium on Offshore Drilling

So as I said its not a left/right thing. Thats just the show for us to bicker over...


----------



## Mr Natural (May 3, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The solution is simple........if the oil companies want to drill, they need to install a 500,000 dollar sonic shutoff valve.
> 
> It's what Norway requires for drilling off of their shores, and what they REQUIRE for safety purposes.  Yes, there are ways that it can be done safely and efficiently.
> 
> ...




Let's put that into perspective:

Five-hundred thousand dollars is to $5 billion as 5 dollars is to $50,000.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The solution is simple........if the oil companies want to drill, they need to install a 500,000 dollar sonic shutoff valve.
> ...



Obama did that as a peace offering to the Republicans.  However, before he did that, he should have REINSTATED THE RESTRICTIONS TAKEN OUT BY BUSH JR.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2010)

Mr Clean said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The solution is simple........if the oil companies want to drill, they need to install a 500,000 dollar sonic shutoff valve.
> ...



Or.......to put it another way........a cheap lunch of a hotdog and a soda, compared to your entire yearly income if you're middle class.

Disgraceful, ain't it?


----------



## Mr Natural (May 3, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Yeah.

But on the other hand, $500,000 is maybe two brand new Bentleys or maybe a condo for the mistress.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2010)

Yeah.......2 cars and a condo are MUCH more important than a whole fucking shore line.

Know what I'd like to see?  The Wasilla Chihuahua over in the gulf, cleaning up animals and helping to clean up the spill.

Only THEN would she get credibility back.  And, she'd have to do it for a whole week.


----------



## Mr Natural (May 3, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah.......2 cars and a condo are MUCH more important than a whole fucking shore line.
> 
> Know what I'd like to see?  The Wasilla Chihuahua over in the gulf, cleaning up animals and helping to clean up the spill.
> 
> Only THEN would she get credibility back.  And, she'd have to do it for a whole week.




She's been uncharacteristically quiet this past week or so.  I wonder what's up with that.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



PEACE OFFERING???? gimme a break for what? He didn't need to make nay peace offerings they have a near unstoppable majority..... He wouldn't do something so opposite his so-called party position just to "make nice"..
And even IF he did, what kind of candy-ass does that make him? THe point still remains the same....


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

No matter what the clean up costs, BP and the owner of the rig will pay for it just like after the Exxon-Valdez.....


----------



## logical4u (May 3, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> logical4u said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, it is time.... oil occurs naturally on this planet.  Currently we use it for energy and to manufacture products.  If you don't support using oil, stop buying products made from it.  Buy products made locally so you are not adding to the transportation costs.  Doing this will 'reduce' the demand for oil, less drilling will take place.  If you truly believe that we can live without oil, then, lead by example.  (Before we used petroleum oil, we used.....whale oil)
> ...



Way to lead the way Old rocks! Vote in bullies to beat up others, that are trying to make a livelyhood from supplying energy (those big bosses hire lots of 'little' guys to do the dangerous work).  That will show us how to become 'energy independent'.  I think they already have your policy in place in the middle east.  Are you suggesting we buy camels  (for transportation) and burn their shit for cookfires?


----------



## logical4u (May 3, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > ...what I propose is that all the petroleum producers in the US, and all oil imported, have a tax put on them and the imported oil, to pay for the damage done and loss of revenue in the fishing and tourist industry.
> ...



So .... where do all those gas taxes go.....???  Could it be to the .... politicians??


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 3, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



He's been looking for a way to get bipartisanship.  He offered this as an olive branch to try to get the GOP to work for the people rather than be the party of no.

Try again you sperm burping cum dumpster.


----------



## Reidlr (May 3, 2010)

I have a couple of things that I'd like to say about this thread and some of the people that have so graciously shared their thoughts, or lack there of, with us.

1)  Our two party system has reached a point where it is not possible for us, as a country, to fix anything.  Every event that occurs in this country is over politicized to the point where we can not amicably develop a solution and execute it.  Take for instance this tragic incident that has occurred in the Gulf of Mexico for which this thread was developed.  The subject of this thread alone is politicized and biased.  We have a major oil incident that is threatening to destroy an entire ecosystem in a body of water that almost serves as the countries entire seafood industry and we can't even discuss it respectfully in a message board.  Regardless of who(m) is at fault, they will pay for this incident, and the communities along the gulf coast will begin to clean up and hopefully will be able to rebuild their local economies.  

2)  Whether you support oil or not; it is here to stay.  The world as a whole runs off of oil and that is not going to change.  A large majority of the worlds products are developed from oil, either directly or in-directly.  Man kind is not at a point in which we have the technology to develop alternative energy or an alternative to oil as a whole and be able to mass produce it.  We are still in the industrial age.  Yes, we have come a long way since its beginning, but we have not advanced past the point where we no longer need refinement of oil in order to sustain our present civilization.  So for all of you on this thread that keep thinking this is what we needed, big oil is out the door, think again.  Alt energy sources such as air, water, geo thermal and solar are great alternatives to oil and fuel; however, until technology advances even further, we will not be able to harness those alternatives to sustain ourselves.  Sure solar is great to run a store or a school, but to run a large city is not feasible.  

3)  SpidermanTuba - You are a gross mis-representation of the people of LA.  I can't believe you would trash people on this thread just because they don't agree with your views.  You are more than likely a liberal democrat that lacks a solid education and results to slander and verbal attacks when you lack the ability to constructively debate an issue with an individual that does not agree with you.  You have every right to be angry about the current oil incident in the Gulf of Mexico, but it does not give you the right to use foul language, that most of us haven't heard since junior high, or be an ass to someone simply because he/she does not agree with you.  I have family in Lake Charles, LA and points south along the LA/TX border and understand your anger.  I grew up in Port Arthur, TX along the south LA/TX border and understand what a massive incident of this magnitude will do to not only the ecosystem but also the local economy.  Amanda may have a very simplistic view of what is occurring in the Gulf and of incidents around the world, but she is somewhat right.  Things will return to normal, eventually.  Could you imagine what country we would live in today, if the Americans of the Great Depression had the same attitude as most of middle aged Americans today?  That generation had resolve unlike any other in our history.  If they had just yelled and wanted Uncle Sam to give them a handout instead of working hard to get themselves back on their feet, I dare say we wouldn't have a country today.  Unfortunately, that resolve died or is dying with most of the generation from that era.  Residents of Louisiana, Mississippi and Alabama will have to find that resolve and stand up and ensure that their families move on from this.  A family that relies solely on the shrimping industry in the gulf will have to find another source of income, and if they have to, relocate to another area.  Lastly, all I have to say to you is attempt to keep your debates respectful.  People will take you much more seriously if you debate with respect.

I would like to finish with this.  This incident in the gulf is tragic and hopefully this week they can stop the oil.  If not, there is no telling what the level of destruction will be.  We all need to pray for the people whom are and will be affected by this tragic incident.  The repercussions of this will be felt all over our country.  Think about what this has done:  the mississippi river will soon be completely closed off and shipping will not be allowed to travel from the midwest to the Gulf of Mexico, the ports of Beaumont and Houston, Texas will not be able to operate at full capacity due to shipping restrictions in the gulf.  Those two ports serve as both major military and commercial ports.  Smaller life forms in the gulf will begin to die; which will result in larger lifeforms starving or moving to other water.  We will not see the Gulf of Mexico as it was a week ago for years and years.  We all need to put aside our political opinions and think about the bigger picture!


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah.......2 cars and a condo are MUCH more important than a whole fucking shore line.
> 
> Know what I'd like to see?  The Wasilla Chihuahua over in the gulf, cleaning up animals and helping to clean up the spill.
> 
> Only THEN would she get credibility back.  And, she'd have to do it for a whole week.



She doesn't care. 

She didn't even have the guts to serve out her term as governor of Alaska. 

Better to make millions on the lecture circuit.


----------



## KissMy (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe fining BP will make them more diligent, maybe it won't.
> ...



BP will not pay all damages. Obama Lied AGAIN. 

Federal law may limit BP liability in oil spill


> A federal law may limit how much BP has to pay for damages such as lost wages and economic suffering in the Gulf Coast oil spill, despite President Barack Obama's assurances that taxpayers will not be on the hook.
> 
> A law passed in response to the 1989 Exxon Valdez spill in Alaska makes BP responsible for cleanup costs. But the law sets a $75 million limit on other kinds of damages.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Nice..... Way to show your age pal...

You are an idiot if you believe that nonsense... And from the looks of your insult... Well, you look like another one of the teenage brigade we have trolling this forum lately.... GO play in the kiddie rooms until we call for you punk.....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 3, 2010)

From the article-


> Kenneth Baer, spokesman for the Office of Management and Budget, also noted that if BP were found to have acted negligently in the spill or to have violated federal laws, the damages cap under the Oil Pollution Act would be lifted.
> 
> Baer said BP could also be held liable under additional federal or state laws.
> 
> "You can be sure that BP will be held accountable to the full extent of the law," he said.





My father is an environmental and maritime attorney in Louisiana. According to him there are ways around that limit. The above would seem to provide some.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

KissMy said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...




First the title says "MAY" that means exactly that may. Not a definite, not a fact just a may...

Second, the article states a few other things if you choose to read it fully and not take the headline and draw conclusions from it....

Federal law may limit BP liability in oil spill - Yahoo! News



> A law passed in response to the 1989 Exxon Valdez spill in Alaska makes BP responsible for cleanup costs. But the law sets a *$75 million limit on other kinds of damages.*



What exactly are "other kinds of damages" anyway? Ya think it may be all the ridiculous and frivolous lawsuits after the exxon valdez? yeah I bet lawsuits from enviro-group after eniro-group on behalf of the ducks, the beavers, the fish, the whales, and all the other ignorant lawsuits that flooded the courts after that incident.... There was a push amongst envro-groups to keep exxon locked into legalities and smear them in the press as much as they could. All that happened was the courts got disgusted and but a limit on that kind of nonsense....

You have to read the articles with an open mind anymore, any preconception going in gives you a twisted view of it and limits your perceptions.


----------



## gslack (May 3, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> From the article-
> 
> 
> > Kenneth Baer, spokesman for the Office of Management and Budget, also noted that if BP were found to have acted negligently in the spill or to have violated federal laws, the damages cap under the Oil Pollution Act would be lifted.
> ...



HAHHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!

Going try your tactic again???? Whats wrong being a bullshit astrophysicist won't help your argument this time??? HAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Dude you are the most pathetic little twerp I have ever seen..... What did I say you would do in the next debate where you couldn't win right away... Remember what I said? I said you would suddenly be an expert in that too, or have a relative or friend who is an expert in that.... yeah did I call that or what????

I called it because you internet fakes are all the same... No matter what the argument is if you can't bullshit a win out right away, you are suddenly some kind of educated expert on it and therefore all debate and argument must bow to your brilliance....

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Teen brigade?  Try again sportcheck, I'm a 20 year Navy vet.  

What have you done for this country other than advocate being a greedy prick?

I also see you failed to address the question.  Way to go clownshoes.


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



First dickhead, I wasn't talking to you. You weren't in the conversation... The teen brigade is people like konradv, spidermantuba and a few other ignorant teen half wits trying to play adult in a web forum... And the fact the moron I WAS talking to (thats not you BTW) was acting just like them, gave me the feeling he was one of their types... Also his asinine and ignorant posts helped in that too...

Second, the point was mine he was arguing it with me.... get it? It was my point you imbecile, he didnt make a point other than nay-saying my point. unless you call what he called me a point.. And if so you are as idiotic as he is..

THird, go fuck yourself you don't know me, you don't read my posts, you can't even folow the thread you idiot... I have been working for the DOD, the DON, and off and on in one capacity or another for 21 years now. First as a regular and the last 8 years as a contractor. My father was WWII vet, Two brothers were Vietnam vets, another brother was Navy UDT, another served two tours and one other was a linguist with Naval Intel out Fort Meade Maryland..... 

Now go and take your holier than thou "I served so only I can talk" Bullshit and stick it the same place the DON should have stuck you. peeling taters in the fleet with all the other non-hacker, conscientious objector, turn coat kiss ass liberal douchebags.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Listen you cock smoking colon jouster, If you would actually READ the post, you would see that YOU had responded to MY post, and therefore, was talking about me.

Or did you not learn how to speak with people?  I stated that I was a 20 year Navy vet because I wanted your little pinheaded skull to understand that I'm not a teenager.  Been working for the government?  Okay, so you've got a job that works with the military on occasion, because unlike the rest of the men in your family, you were either unable to enlist because you're a defective individual, or you're just a coward.  Which is it?

And nobody stated that you can't post if you're not military.  Might wanna take the chip off your shoulder, what, are you feeling inferior because you never enlisted?  That's your issue cupcake, don't project it on me.

What else you got pussy?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...





Actually gslack is an expert on all Navy jobs. I used to work for the U.S Naval Observatory  at Flagstaff Station as a telescope operator, and he was trying to tell me that since I claimed to be the only telescope operator at a time on the particular telescope I ran, that I must be lying, since the Navy has many redundancies and they wouldn't have just one telescope operator on a telescope, and that he knew this for sure because he was a contractor on and off with the military.


So just remember, he knows better than you about the Navy because he's a self proclaimed genius expert,


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2010)

Self proclaimed genius experts piss me off because they know just enough to say things, but not enough to know how things actually work.

So, the Gay Slacker is an expert on all Navy jobs?  Riiiiiiiiiiiight..............contractors who spend 2 weeks out of the year on a ship are SO well informed about things.

Fucker is probably a door to door vacuum salesman in real life.   Maybe a janitor on a reservist station even.


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Oh my bad I got you confused with the other ASSHOLE who tried the same bullshit you just tried to pull....

Either way an ASSHOLE is an ASSHOLE! The rest still applies to you then...

Punk, you understand what an education is? how about the idea someone might decide to get one on his own? My job is data analysis... if you really are ex-navy, you know there are only two ways a person gets a DA job for the DON and especially the DOD. So again take your lame-ass condescending BS and pack your ass  water tight with it. 

you know dam good and well what your intent was asshole. I been around long enough to know a bullshit "I was in the military so hush" military bullying tactic when its thrown out like you just tried.... Don't try and bullshit your way out of it now punk you know what you were trying to do.. man-up don't back out like a POS now....

Chip off MY SHOULDER????? You started out calling me an ignorant juvenile name remember? What was it again punk? Sperm something? you seem to have a real infatuation with that don't ya punk? A lot of sperm talk from you.... I get it you are one of the "special" shipmates.... uh-huh, save your hypothesis Dr.dickhead, I think you need to examine your own hang-ups...


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Tell us how you didn't know that FERMI was NOT a naval telescope as a PHD candidate in astrophysics once more ...... HAHHHAHAAHHAAH! fake!


----------



## k2skier (May 4, 2010)

gslack= General Sensibilities LACKing, is the biggest angry arrogant blowhard ignorant fuck to come along in a long, long time...partisan hack to the tenth degree...


----------



## amiam* (May 4, 2010)

Chris said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Another "who cares?" story.
> ...



A Pantheist would find you to be clueless.


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Self proclaimed genius experts piss me off because they know just enough to say things, but not enough to know how things actually work.
> 
> So, the Gay Slacker is an expert on all Navy jobs?  Riiiiiiiiiiiight..............contractors who spend 2 weeks out of the year on a ship are SO well informed about things.
> 
> Fucker is probably a door to door vacuum salesman in real life.   Maybe a janitor on a reservist station even.



nah, Dickhead you brought up the your self -proclaimed navy career to try and bully your way through an argument... Remember? You counted on sounding intimidating enough to shut me up.... Well try again swabby...

I have seen enough bullying tactics in my day to know it when I see it. Like spiderman tubby and DR.greg who try and use some bullshit made-up education to try and pull off the same thing... So try something else idiot, navy service means exactly that navy service. it doesn't make you a man, it doesn't make you any better than anyone else. And it certainly doesn't give any right to judge or dictate to me.

I am the guy who gave your CO's/NCO's their heads up. i am the guy you never saw on your rowboat you were assigned to. There are more courageous men than you working as couriers between Meade, DC, and Norfolk everyday so take that bullshit and stow it...  

you are no better than anyone else, and trying to imply you are through some assumed navy career is cowardly and decidedly not career navy behavior.

Bite me barnacle bill....


----------



## Zona (May 4, 2010)

Zona said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Another "who cares?" story.
> ...



I have to say, this Amanda person posted one of the dumbest posts in history.  Seriously, this is just sad, and wrong.  On every level.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 4, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Self proclaimed genius experts piss me off because they know just enough to say things, but not enough to know how things actually work.
> ...



I'd hardly call a carrier a "rowboat", and if you're using that kind of terminology, you are one of the civilian fuckers that came onboard and bitched about being at sea because you weren't getting handjobs from your neighbor across the street.

Navy service doesn't make one a man?  As a RETIRED Navy man, I would beg to differ, it takes discipline and courage to go through 4 war zones and 20 years without quitting or giving up.  Men do that.  Pussy assed pud pounding assholes such as yourself do that for us. 

It shows us the value of being disciplined.

And yes, I did bring up my service.  Why?  Because serving 20 years would NOT make me a teenager, it would make me at least an adult.  Considering that you've got to be 17 1/2 to enlist, well........do the math.

That is why I brought it up.  You apparently had the mistaken idea that I was under 20 years of age.

I'm guessing all you've got is a beer belly, a girlfriend with a strap on and a large collection of porn for when she's at work.

Nice.  Way to go you colon pounding penis puffing cum dumpster bitch.  

Welcome to the boards.

Now fuck off you goddamn pedant, go please purists.


----------



## gslack (May 4, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




My post to you, Notice I do not insult you or call you a single name...

#169



			
				gslack said:
			
		

> PEACE OFFERING???? gimme a break for what? He didn't need to make nay peace offerings they have a near unstoppable majority..... He wouldn't do something so opposite his so-called party position just to "make nice"..
> And even IF he did, what kind of candy-ass does that make him? THe point still remains the same....



Then your response to me, and notice your juvenile insult...

#173



			
				ABikerSailor said:
			
		

> He's been looking for a way to get bipartisanship. He offered this as an olive branch to try to get the GOP to work for the people rather than be the party of no.
> 
> *Try again you sperm burping cum dumpster.*




Nice...... So we went from a conversation where we disagreed but were civil and respectful, to that in one single post from you..... Does that sound like the kind of thing an adult would do, or more like the kind of childish crap a teenager would pull?

You made a couple of big mistakes... The first one we just went over. And the second, you assumed I was a right winger because I spoke against Obama.. Fact is I am not for either party, in fact I think party politics is a bullshit horse and pony show to keep people bickering while they do as they please. And had you ever actually read any of my previous posts where I addressed this very point you would have known this.

now you can try to bully someone else, I don't intimidate that easily. Sorry but I been around a few years now, and the military service claim isn't saying anything about you other than you claimed you served... you could still be an asshole, or even a coward.... So far the asshole part is pretty much assured....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 5, 2010)

Methinks the asshole protests too much.

Ever hear of the PRP program for FA-18C/D's?

I was a member with a Top Secret clearance.

What else you got pussy boy?


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Methinks the asshole protests too much.
> 
> Ever hear of the PRP program for FA-18C/D's?
> 
> ...






Hey GSLACK - I thought computer time in institutions like the one you live in was limited. Do they have computers in the rooms now? How do they keep you from bashing the keyboard over your head, or rubbing feces all over it?


----------



## gslack (May 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Methinks the asshole protests too much.
> 
> Ever hear of the PRP program for FA-18C/D's?
> 
> ...



HAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAA!

oh my, why that and the "need to know" policy is worth what? Marines guarding doors have the same clearance rating as well. So do certain Ordinance personnel, engineers, deck hands, and anyone else who works on a base, ship or institution with any level of real security. And by "real" I mean heightened above the norm.

What you think that clearance rating gave you access to anything other than what your superior deemed you needed to do your job? If so you have a lot to learn about clearance ratings. Try and take that rating and get past any checkpoint not related to your job and see where it gets you...

My ex- had one too. She was the hot blonde they wanted handing in the weather reports at Goodfellow AFB. She wasn't particularly bright, or privy to anything beyond what she needed to do her job. She got it cause she was hot and they wanted Eye candy in the tower. Dude she never even saw the equipment they used to gather the reports. She carried papers from point A to point B and looked cheerful while wiggling her ass...

So you wiggled your ass or what?


----------



## gslack (May 5, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks the asshole protests too much.
> ...



Hmm and I thought statements of fact should require a source unless it is simple common knowledge every one knows. 

Still no source for the claim huh? Typical..... BTw, I thought you were ignoring me? uh-huh fake ass punk.... Until you provide a source for your number you are useless....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 5, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Methinks the asshole protests too much.
> ...



Actually, no.  Ass wiggling is only for cock smoking colon jousters such as yourself.

I was loading special weapons (the mushroom cloud kind), onto jets.  Yes, it does take a bit of a clearance to be allowed around those things and allowed to flip switches in the cockpit of a Hornet.

Next tour was at the Naval War College in Newport RI.

After that?  2 tours of independent duty, one with an MSC vessel and the other one running the MEPS here in Amarillo.

Try again Gee I'm a Slacker.  You still ain't impressed me with your beer gut civilian heroics.


----------



## gslack (May 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



AWWW, you still mad?

Well buddy, you could have done all that or you could be a bullshit artist we just don't know.... All we do know is your insults are like those a teenager would use, and your crying about your navy career is getting old....

Oh my "the mushroom cloud kind"???? Dude I bow to your manhood really..... LOL, Yeah an ordinance man....Like that useless one of my brothers....

And at Newport? Wow only a few thousand sailors go there... Dude you are so much more manly than the rest of us now......HAHAHAHA!

So you went from MSC (military sealift command) or supply transport, to MEPS (Military Entrance Processing).... And you ran MEPS in Amarillo? Wow only 65 of those facilities in the country.... 

you did ordinance, supply transport, and military entrance processing..... Oh my you have just proven you're by far much more manly than anyone else...

You done now? MY points still stand.... And the fact you continue this nonsense, proves my claim you are trying to use your military service as a bullying tactic.... if you weren't you would have shut-up about it by now....

Who are you trying to convince, and what are you trying to convince them of? None of this speaks to your character which was the point I made before. As I said you can be dipshit with a navy career or a dipshit without one. just as you can be a brave or a coward pencil pusher or button pusher. matter of fact I know of several guy doing my job, whom I would consider weasels and cowards too....

it doesn't mean anything beyond some people are dipshits and cowards and some are not.... Now stop trying to ruin what little credit we give you for serving and drop it....


----------



## westwall (May 5, 2010)

Now you have piqued my curiosity.  Which nuclear weapons would those be....exactly?  And don't try to hide behind official secrets nonsense the information I am asking you about is long in the public domain.  John Finn is a very good friend of mine so I am well aquainted with aviation ordnance men and what they do...heck I am even a member of their association.




ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 5, 2010)

PRP special weapons loading is not done by AO's.  It is done by Personnel Reliability Program members who are screened prior to being allowed in that position.

What kind of weapons?  Like I said, the mushroom cloud kind that are manufactured in Amarillo at Pantex.


----------



## westwall (May 5, 2010)

Well my BS detector went off with your assertion that you loaded nukes on F/A-18s which don't carry nukes.  The A-6 was tasked to launch the ALCM and of course in addition to the SSBN's the Navy used nukes on the SUBROC and ASROC (dropped by helo's for the most part, though the Viking could also launch them) so when you tell us that you are loading nukes on an aircraft that isn't set up for them I begin to wonder.  And yes an AO is allways there to actually load a nuke.





ABikerSailor said:


> PRP special weapons loading is not done by AO's.  It is done by Personnel Reliability Program members who are screened prior to being allowed in that position.
> 
> What kind of weapons?  Like I said, the mushroom cloud kind that are manufactured in Amarillo at Pantex.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 5, 2010)

westwall said:


> Well my BS detector went off with your assertion that you loaded nukes on F/A-18s which don't carry nukes.  The A-6 was tasked to launch the ALCM and of course in addition to the SSBN's the Navy used nukes on the SUBROC and ASROC (dropped by helo's for the most part, though the Viking could also launch them) so when you tell us that you are loading nukes on an aircraft that isn't set up for them I begin to wonder.  And yes an AO is allways there to actually load a nuke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna bet?  If they were just standard weapons, why is it that the front hangar bay doors were closed, and manned by Marines with loaded weapons?

VFA-131 Wildcats was the squadron.  The weapons were white with a red stripe, around 12 feet long and about 2 feet across.

Yes, we did load them on FA-18's.  

And no, AO's aren't always there to load nukes.  Some cannot pass the screenings.


----------



## westwall (May 5, 2010)

That describes a B-83 fairly well and the F/A-18 was indeed set up to carry them in the nuclear bunker buster role in the 1990's.





ABikerSailor said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Well my BS detector went off with your assertion that you loaded nukes on F/A-18s which don't carry nukes.  The A-6 was tasked to launch the ALCM and of course in addition to the SSBN's the Navy used nukes on the SUBROC and ASROC (dropped by helo's for the most part, though the Viking could also launch them) so when you tell us that you are loading nukes on an aircraft that isn't set up for them I begin to wonder.  And yes an AO is allways there to actually load a nuke.
> ...


----------



## gslack (May 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Well my BS detector went off with your assertion that you loaded nukes on F/A-18s which don't carry nukes.  The A-6 was tasked to launch the ALCM and of course in addition to the SSBN's the Navy used nukes on the SUBROC and ASROC (dropped by helo's for the most part, though the Viking could also launch them) so when you tell us that you are loading nukes on an aircraft that isn't set up for them I begin to wonder.  And yes an AO is allways there to actually load a nuke.
> ...



Okay ya know I really don't care what you did, but I hope talking about it to prove something in a web forum is worth risking a disclosure agreement you had to have signed if you did that job... 

Listen very carefully now....loading=using ...follow me... if you don't follow me, and you actually did, you had better learn to follow double quick...

Why not go back to insulting me again....K?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 5, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



Risking a disclosure agreement?  You do realize those things are only in force for 10 years, right?

And........I transferred from that squadron in 1994.  I've been retired since 2002.

By the way, who was it that said I didn't know what I was talking about, as well as stated that an "i can't tell you because it's secret" wouldn't work?

I guess you missed the part where I told you I wasn't a teenager ya stupid prick.  Nice to see that your arrogance, combined with your erstatz military training that you sponged off of relatives who actually DID serve.......well........it's pretty easy to see how stupid you are.

Try again fuckstick, you're 0 for 3.


----------



## gslack (May 5, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Okay fuckhead its your ass... Ramble all you want but he asked you and told you no secret...That wasn't me..... As I said before this doens't mean anything about YOU, and for all we know you could be talking out your ass.... Which in reality we now know you are.... Disclosure agreements 10 years? For nuke BB's?? And you loaded them?? Bullshit!!!!

I warned to shut up about it, I told You I didn't care, and I even tried to give some advice.... But you couldn't leave it alone and had to keep running your mouth trying to impress.... Well now ya outed yourself shithead.... Nice work!

Fact is how many times has it been disclosed we used Nuke BB's?? Good question huh.... Read what I said before about "loading" dickhead.... Fucking IDiot!!!! 

You are full of shit, how much who knows but the fact is you are full of it to some degree..... Your "loading" story.... Bullshit!..... 10 year disclosure limit... Bullshit! as far as something like that there is no limit....And an AO would in fact have to be present as well as brass, and at least one  tech...  

A career military man SHOULD know better, and a level clearance man would not only know dam well better, he would not worry about proving himself to a bunch of forum people he doesn't even know. And lastly, a level clearance man would know the difference between the military agreement and any agreements he signed regarding sensitive data....

So keep talking asshole, keep talking and maybe you can convince a stranger or two whatever you want. But spare me your bullshit, I am neither impressed nor amused. Ya shoulda just shut up instead of trying to convince some strangers, because you went too far that time man... WAY TOO FAR!!! 

Now dumass I gave you some more free advice, take it this time and shut up before you make an even bigger ass of yourself. What I do is my business, I told you enough you don't understand it... Which makes my case even stronger.... So for the last time I do not give a fuck what you did, or if you ever served or not... So go and wipe your tears and be comfortable in that fact.

Grow the fuck up asshole.... You pompous dickhead...


----------



## Old Rocks (May 5, 2010)

Really got your idiotic ass kicked again, gsuck. What a wonderful dumbass, and source of dumbass humor you provide.


----------



## gslack (May 5, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Really got your idiotic ass kicked again, gsuck. What a wonderful dumbass, and source of dumbass humor you provide.



Sure douchebag, sure.... Hey I noticed you got quiet for a while? What happened? Get busted lying one time too many? 

Bitch when I want the ramblings of a propagandist and proven liar, I will call you....


----------



## HUGGY (May 5, 2010)

gslack said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Really got your idiotic ass kicked again, gsuck. What a wonderful dumbass, and source of dumbass humor you provide.
> ...



It is you that needs to shut the fuck up. Earlier today you posted a schematic of an oil refinery.  I'm suprised you didn't place arrows in the critical places to place explosives.  

Thanks dumb ass ...you are the one trying to impress everyone and leaving dangerous 411 for terrorists at the same time.  You are with out a doubt a world class idiot.  So "smart" you are dangerous!


----------



## elvis (May 5, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



you don't think the terrorists already know where to put explosives?


----------



## gslack (May 5, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Old Rocks said:
> ...



LOL.....

You really want to do this again? okay dumass, did ya look at the link it came from? oh yeah I got it from the net..... yeah its a public domain kinda thing moron..... Also it was as basic a conceptual drawing I could find... Ya know what basic and conceptual mean?

Well "basic" is like the classes you took in school, and "conceptual" is just like your understanding of anything so far..... 

Entertain us some while you are here poetry man...... Come on gives one of those Haikus of yours....

here is that pic again....
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/60/RefineryFlow.png





LOL, Idiot!


----------



## HUGGY (May 5, 2010)

elvis said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Well they do now.  Most terrorists are idiots..  The last two airplane ones..this latest one in NY.

This board is fun and games but I for one would appreciate you go a little lighter on shit that could be missused for real.

Thanks


----------



## gslack (May 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> elvis said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You have to be the most ignorant man on this forum... Seriously look at the pic .... What does it tell you about oil refining that any terrorist couldn't go and look on wikkipedia for just as I did and found the pic? After all its where I got it... So sorry to burst your bubble moron but the pic is not a secret and does not tell anything that isn't commonly shared already....

First the ignorant Haiku, and now this..... Wow!....Just Wow!


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > elvis said:
> ...



My little story got to you eh?  It wasn't a haiku.  You have brought it up several times.  With all your comings and goings with all the high security... you've never seen a spook?Well sheeeeit sparky...thats what I call family...


----------



## gslack (May 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



 You told a story that made no sense like a haiku..... Don't get pissy with me because no one appreciates your artistic vision...

What in the hell are you talking about a spook goofy? once again all your BS is only understood by you....

look maybe poetry and metaphorical symbolism in speech isn't your forte.... Try getting a paint set and expressing our angst all over a canvas? Should be worth a lot of money once you're dead... That's how it works for you "misunderstood expressionists"..... You die and bam! Your ignorant and mindless bullshit is then called "genius" and ignorant rich people will buy it all up and hide it in their studies....


----------



## HUGGY (May 6, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Well sport...well roll out a cot for you in the HOMO CAGE on my "The List" where I do some of my "mindless  bullshit"  which has up to now been unnappreciated by 43,731 and still serving...     Thanks for playing


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 6, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





Hey Gslack, you just got owned bitch!


----------



## gslack (May 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



HHAHHAHAHAHA!!

THanks for clarifying you are an "artist"..... HAHHAHAHHAA!

Now go and ramble some of your "musings" to those 43,731 and counting who give a rats ass about ignorant shit like you post, and leave the people who want posts to be legible alone....


----------



## gslack (May 6, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Sure junior sure...... You say that every time someone else argues with me... it doesn't matter what is said you and/or one of your socks, clones, little brothers or sisters with 0 posts show up and ramble off some nonsense about my getting owned.....

You think I was owned? Sure ya do, after all You are a big time astrophysics PHD candidate who didn't know what FERMI was Arent Ya...... 

So we got konradv and all his socks(ignorant child trying to play adult), Huggy (douchebag artistic expressionist), bikersailor (pompous ass who thinks he must prove his manhood to strangers), and you (ignorant forum faker trying to win debates with claims of superior education which doesn't show in his post).

All of you seem to have a few things in common.... Anyone guess what that is? You all made asses of yourselves, and when called on it went on a rampage..... You think following me around and trolling me makes me look bad????? HAHHAHA! please continue, your self mutilation is a real joy to watch...


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 6, 2010)

Gee Slacker, you really do know how to put one over, don't ya?

You sound like a whiny little bitch who never moved outta their parents house, because everyone knows it's easier to steal stories from people you've heard shit from, than to actually enlist and do the work.

It's reflected repeatedly in your posts.  And yes, 10 years is the cutoff time for a nondisclosure statement.

Military people know that, civilian retards such as yourself don't.  Why?  Because most of you fuckers don't sign them with the military, you sign them with your company, and your company signs them with the military.

Next, you're gonna tell us that you're a Jack Bauer type super spy, and the reason you didn't post was because you were tracking down the Times Square bomber.

I believe you speak truth about as much as I believe the moon is made of green cheese.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 6, 2010)

By the way Gee Slacker, why are you such a pussy?


----------



## gslack (May 6, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Gee Slacker, you really do know how to put one over, don't ya?
> 
> You sound like a whiny little bitch who never moved outta their parents house, because everyone knows it's easier to steal stories from people you've heard shit from, than to actually enlist and do the work.
> 
> ...



Okay douchebag, I had every intention of letting you go but I see you still feel the need to try and save face..... Okay punk lets finish this....

1. First you are utterly full of shit about disclosure..... Completely and totally FULL OF SHIT!!! Got that? know why? Well thats easy, you were given a military contract to sign at some point during processing stating (among various other things) you promise to not discuss things that may be of a sensitive nature regarding your time, service and blah blah blah in the military/DOD/DON whatever... GOt it? okay...

Now if you get a job where other forms of sensitive materials or data or whatever are in any way shape or form related to any task duty, etc, etc. you are ordered to do, You will be given a background check, and all that entails, and then you will be given a talking to, and then if you meet the criteria and pass your checks, then you will get another paper either a NDA through homeland sec. Or an new or rev. sf312 depending on the situation.. Follow me?

Now if you actually had done the job you claimed you did, you would know that.... You would also know what i meant when I mentioned it... I even said not your standard military disclosure agreement, but the one you had to have signed before doing your job you claimed you did... Yeah if you were smart you could have tried to use that and bullshit your way out, but you weren't very smart and showed how full of shit you really are...

2. Any time a nuke is even transported from a locker to another there is a tech on hand and big brass to sign it and confirm transport and receipt without anything out of the ordinary.... And loading onto an aircraft??? You tried to tell us it was just you and couple other guys, and sometimes there wasn't even an Ordinance man around because they couldn't always pass the clearance checks, it was you guys in the hanger, doors locked with Marines outside?Where are the two marines supposed to be inside those doors? Where is the tech? Where is the brass? Where is the loadout paperwork or handheld input? just you a guy who was what a nurse? and orderly? a deckhand or engineers mate? What?..... BULLSHIT!!!!


Now I can't help but wonder if you have done this before on here? Has your military service ever been an issue on this board before? has anyone else ever called you out on your bullshit in the past? because you went all defensive over it PDQ. 

Now you ignorant little asshole, I do not give a rats ass what rowboat you were peeling potatoes on. But trying to bullshit some kind of idea you are better than anyone else is another matter.....

Barnacle bill,  I served my country in the way I was the most useful just as I do today.... I am very sorry I couldn't take time out of my busy schedule to go and play sailor with you... if its any comfort to you, go to my profile page theres a pic of me there maybe you should see it before you make another ignorant assumption... I lettered in football, wrestling and baseball. I also coach these days. I am by no means the person you seem to have in your little pea brain.... I do a lot more than type at a desk... would you like a rundown of all my other activities now dickhead?

I can safely say I have walked over more manly men than you just to take a piss... So save your bullshit bullying tactics punk, I am not amused... 

Just another internet fake trying to bullshit out some clout.... GO shit in your hat cooksmate bikerbitch.....


----------



## gslack (May 6, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> By the way Gee Slacker, why are you such a pussy?



HHAHAHAHHA! you mean why am I not a fake like you? I obviously have more knowledge on the bullshit your claiming than you do, why didn't I just lie about it and claim some story like you did? I could have done a much better job than your pathetic attempt... its called honesty, integrity, character, and a sense of honor that goes beyond self...... A career Navy man would now this, and a career navy man would know the difference between that and the way you just showed your ass....

keep on talking.... Show your ass some more punk.... 10 year disclosure... HAHHAHAHAHAHA! Idiot!


----------



## gslack (May 7, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> By the way Gee Slacker, why are you such a pussy?



OMFG!!!! Dude all of your homophobe insults and bullshit has just been made all too clear...

I just saw where you spend most of your spare time on here.... HHAHAHAHHAHHAAHAHA!

You and Huggy hang out in his closet homosexual thread. All of your big tough guy talk, all of your "I'm a more manly man than you cause I served", and all your bullshitting and in reality you sit around in Huggy's "special thread" all day talking about who you do and don't like....

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!

You two are like a sewing circle or more accurately like my Daughter and her friends in the backseat when I take them to cheerleading.... WTF????

Dude your sexual preference is your business, and I am not one to tell a person who to love or want to diddle. BUT...

Maybe coming into threads and starting out calling another guy a what was it again? Sperm something er other? Anyway maybe doing that after spending hours playing grab ass in Huggy's closet isn't such a good idea.....

i read some of the posts and it was disturbing to say the least.... You two talked about sending this and that person to what you called "the homo cage" ??? And you even asked about setting up a camera in it because gay porn was making a comeback????? And your pal Huggy always the optimist said sure why not...... WTF man????


No wonder you have to insult with all the penis and mouth or ass references... Dude come out of the closet already! Your closet has no door on it now, we can all see you..... its alright we don't care... Hell man, my neighbors are life partners so its all cool...

Guess this puts a whole new perspective on your navy career doesn't it.... yeah........ Don't worry man don't ask don't tell, its all good..... 

just from now on.... Do me a favor and knock off the butch act... I am not into that sorta thing, and when I tell you what a dickhead you are, it isn't a sexual overture... you're just a dickhead....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2010)

Interesting...........a stupid person such as yourself just posted a response to your response to meNice to see that you think about me fuckwad.  

Tell ya what asshole...........you wanna report me and prove what how much you're right, send me a PM, and I'll let you know exactly who I am.

Address and phone provided, unless you're scared.


----------



## gslack (May 9, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Interesting...........a stupid person such as yourself just posted a response to your response to meNice to see that you think about me fuckwad.
> 
> Tell ya what asshole...........you wanna report me and prove what how much you're right, send me a PM, and I'll let you know exactly who I am.
> 
> Address and phone provided, unless you're scared.



REPORT YOU?????

You delusional, self absorbed, pretentious moron, who the fuck said anything like that? First you aren't worth the time, second you did not actually "out" anything. All you did was make a claim you did something. Your description of it, the fact you didn't know the NDA's required prior to PRP acceptance or the debriefing and follow up/departure NDA(s) upon leaving that job, and your behavior regarding the whole thing show you are bullshitting about this particular job...

For the last time... I DO NOT CARE WHAT YOU DID, JUST DO NOT TRY AND ATTACK ME OR STIFLE DEBATE/DISCONTENT USING YOUR SERVICE....

You ignore me and I will ignore you and we will both be happier...


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting...........a stupid person such as yourself just posted a response to your response to meNice to see that you think about me fuckwad.
> ...



Ignore you?  Why?

You're way too much fun to fuck with you overblown ego driven pud pounder.

You ain't put out nothing yet other than your wonderful displays of stupidity.

Kinda nice to watch a retard drool and roll around on the floor.  Actually funny in a pathetic sad way.

Sort of like watching Glen Beck.


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You watch Glenn Beck?  Thats taking your brain in your own hands!

Isn't it clear what Beck can do to the normal thought proccess??


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 9, 2010)

Well Huggy, watching Glen Beck is kinda like watching a horror flick about someone going insane and wanting to kill people.

On occasion, a good psycho thriller is fun to watch.  Ever see "The Devil's Rejects"?

Glen Beck falls into that category.  Besides.........being uninformed about what the lunatics in the asylum are thinking is more dangerous than watching them on occasion.


----------



## gslack (May 9, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



No comment on why you didn't know what NDA's  I was talking about bullshitter?

 Yeah thought not... Again, thanks for clarifying how full of shit you are asshole... Next time spare us the bullshit....


----------



## gslack (May 9, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well Huggy, watching Glen Beck is kinda like watching a horror flick about someone going insane and wanting to kill people.
> 
> On occasion, a good psycho thriller is fun to watch.  Ever see "The Devil's Rejects"?
> 
> Glen Beck falls into that category.  Besides.........being uninformed about what the lunatics in the asylum are thinking is more dangerous than watching them on occasion.



Why don't you two go back to your little closet thread if you want kiss each other..... Two macho men in their sewing circle.... How manly....


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well Huggy, watching Glen Beck is kinda like watching a horror flick about someone going insane and wanting to kill people.
> ...



Look you litttle faggot.  My foot is getting sore from all the ass kickings you've recieved...  not just mine but Gunny and Rob ....Every time I see your stupid "Slacker" name my foot wants to go and hide....   You don't know enough to ALLWAYS have the last word.....


----------



## gslack (May 9, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Ass beatings??? you mean like the one your little butt buddy just took? Yeah the little ass-wipe didn't know what he was talking about, and he got outed for it...

Whether he served in the navy who gives a rats ass? The fact he tried to use that to bully me and stifle a debate is without question and easily seen here. 

Whats more the fact he was bullshitting to try and seem bigger and better is also plain as day and without question....

Gunny did not kick anyones ass, he wasn't trying to. He thought I was calling bikerbitch a liar on whether or not he served, and even stated what he thought of both of you (pretty accurately too ) ... I explained what it was about, he asked what I do that gave me any insight. I told him, and that was that. There was no ass kicking unless you are talking about what he thinks of the two of you...

As far as you or bikerbitch kicking any ass? HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! well you two definitely like ass, from the way you two girls act in your little closet its all too clear. But I think its more likely ass for kissing.....

What do you guys call it again??? The "HOMO CAGE?" 

yeah sounds real manly pal... Sit around in your little mutual appreciation man-love thread and insult people. Claiming you will send them to a HOMO CAGE, and then bikerbitch's wanting to set up a camera in it because he said gay porn is making a comeback....

He talks about being so much more a man than me, and does that? HAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Sure buddy sure.... nothing more manly than sitting around with another man deciding who is cool or popular, and then condemning those not in your favor to the "HOMO CAGE".....

Spare me you two are ridiculous man.....


----------



## HUGGY (May 9, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Well I don't claim to know everything but I have read both Ford's and Chevrolet's sales manuals...and one GOLDEN rule is that if a customer mentions something three times they are definitly interested in that thing..without exception...Soooo...

You are telling me you want to take the HOMO CAGE for a spin?  What would it take for you to rent that sucker today..right now?


----------



## gslack (May 9, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



So when you two douchebag closet cases make it a regular part of your man-love mutual admiration thread conversations, it means you are not only interested but obsessed correct??

No I do not want to play in your weird man-love cage. Sorry but I do not share in your repressed sexuality issues. I am hetero, I am ok with that.. I do not put on airs, nor do I try and hide my real feelings or preferences behind immature and pretentious homophobic dogma. 

Behind every blatant homophobic, there is an insecure and frightened person trying to come out......


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 10, 2010)

Hey Goo Smack.......wanna try again?  I told you what I did, as well as what I loaded and told you why.

It's pussified penis puffing perverts such as yourself that try to blow it up into something it's not.  You're just pissed because another poster verified it and you were standing around with your dick in your hand.

Good thing you DIDN'T join the military, you'd have gotten your ass kicked daily for being such a whiny pansy.

By the way.......have your testicles dropped yet?  Live long enough, you MIGHT make it to puberty.


----------



## gslack (May 10, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Goo Smack.......wanna try again?  I told you what I did, as well as what I loaded and told you why.
> 
> It's pussified penis puffing perverts such as yourself that try to blow it up into something it's not.  You're just pissed because another poster verified it and you were standing around with your dick in your hand.
> 
> ...



Another poster verified what? 

I am sorry I missed that part.... What was verified? Oh yeah he verified what he thinks of you and your butt buddy....

Want me to go on or do you want to act like an adult now? I can go on and show exactly why you are full of shit if you like... I would prefer you show some good sense, learn you can't bully people with bullshit and go on about your very odd way playing grab-ass with huggy in his man love thread. But if you would rather I show exactly why you are full of shit I will oblige you bikerbitch....


----------



## HUGGY (May 10, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Goo Smack.......wanna try again?  I told you what I did, as well as what I loaded and told you why.
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM8ym0FqM_k]YouTube - Child having tantrum in supermarket[/ame]


----------



## gslack (May 10, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yeah probably best you don't say anything huh closet man. Your help hasn't worked out very well for him so far. in fact your help has made him look like a closet case...


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 10, 2010)

> But one intense kick of natural gas caused the Deepwater Horizon drilling rig to be shut down because of the fear of an explosion just weeks before a similar release succeeded in destroying and sinking the platform and sent millions of gallons of oil on a collision course with Louisiana and the rest of the northern coast of the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> Shortly before the accident, engineers argued about whether to remove heavy drilling mud that acted as a last defense against such catastrophic kicks, and the decision to replace the mud with much lighter seawater won out.


Gas surge shut well a couple of weeks before Gulf oil spill | NOLA.com


----------



## gslack (May 10, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> > But one intense kick of natural gas caused the Deepwater Horizon drilling rig to be shut down because of the fear of an explosion just weeks before a similar release succeeded in destroying and sinking the platform and sent millions of gallons of oil on a collision course with Louisiana and the rest of the northern coast of the Gulf of Mexico.
> >
> > Shortly before the accident, engineers argued about whether to remove heavy drilling mud that acted as a last defense against such catastrophic kicks, and the decision to replace the mud with much lighter seawater won out.
> 
> ...



REALLY? man thats so amazing now what does that have to do with this accident? Nothing, it does not say anything other than there was a gas problem a few weeks before the explosion. It's like saying a earthquake a few weeks before the big one that leveled a city, was a warning and they should have abandoned the city because of it... Thats nonsense just like this assumption. One does not equal the other and it does not establish anything  regarding any lapse in safety or procedures..


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > But one intense kick of natural gas caused the Deepwater Horizon drilling rig to be shut down because of the fear of an explosion just weeks before a similar release succeeded in destroying and sinking the platform and sent millions of gallons of oil on a collision course with Louisiana and the rest of the northern coast of the Gulf of Mexico.
> ...




Yeah tell that to the people who died in the Mt St. Helens eruption you ignorant shit for brains.


----------



## gslack (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



WTF? are you high again weasel?

What in the hell does that have to do with anything we were talking about? Was there a warning eruption or something? Grow up and get a grip dipshit your emotional crying and blind finger pointing is getting old now... 

Stop playing victim asshole.... Its fake just like your claimed PHD candidacy.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



YOU'RE THE ONE WHO BROUGHT UP EARTHQUAKES MORON.



> Was there a warning eruption or something?


You can't really be this stupid.


----------



## gslack (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



douchebag it was not a specific real earth quake... its called an example or hypothetical situation to show a point...... How old are you man?

Aren't going to answer the question are you? Was there a warning eruption? ... no answer just more emotional crap from you as usual...

You made the point of St helens eruption to show what exactly? WHat difference does it make to even show anything about your previous claim? not one thing......

I asked you if there was a warning eruption or something.. The reason I asked this was to show the point behind your article you linked to..

your article tried to give an impression a previous gas pocket weeks before the accident in the gulf, was a warning or something that should have been a clue for them to stop drilling or there was safety issues...

I explained the fact it does not show any such thing. A gas pocket weeks before means nothing to this accident. THere was no fire, no explosion, and the safety protocols were adequate. THerefore it was a non-issue. I tried to simplify it using a hypothetical scenario about an earthquake in general....

you then tried to say I should tell that to the people who died in the st.helens eruption..... WTF? tell them what?

Dude I and several others here I am sure are completely tired of your ignorant bullshit now.... You do not follow threads, you do not understand what you are arguing against, and you make ignorant argumentative statements that show how utterly idiotic and immature you are.... And if it were not enough, you try to claim you are a PHD candidate in astrophysics....

Now do yourself a favor and to act like an adult here.....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

Oil spill hearings on CNN pipeline now, live from the thriving metropolis of Kenner, LA.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...




OK. I used a real earthquake to show you BS.




> You made the point of St helens eruption to show what exactly?



You brought up earthquakes, said it was BS when a little one warns of a bigger one. Maybe that's true in your hypothetical world, but not in reality.


----------



## gslack (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



Idiot.....

St helens was an eruption not an earthquake.......

You are the most ignorant little juvenile I have met on here... It is unbelievable you can manage to tie your owns shoes..

I ask you was there a "warning eruption" from Mount St. Helens weeks before the eruption? you refuse to answer that. And that shows just how your entire history on this board has been.... It has been one embarrassing and idiotic statement from you after another....

I ask you once more; was there a "warning eruption" from Mount St. Helens weeks before the eruption?

if there was not, then your entire premise is once again flat on its face. As usual with you....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

gslack said:


> St helens was an eruption not an earthquake.......



Congratulations, you're a moron!



> The eruption was preceded by a two-month series of earthquakes and steam-venting episodes, caused by an injection of magma at shallow depth below the volcano that created a huge bulge and a fracture system on Mount St. Helens' north slope. An *earthquake* at 8:32:17 a.m. on Sunday, May 18, 1980, *caused the entire weakened north face to slide away, suddenly exposing the partly molten, gas- and steam-rich rock* in the volcano to lower pressure. The rock responded by exploding a hot mix of lava and pulverized older rock toward Spirit Lake so quickly that it overtook the avalanching north face.


1980 eruption of Mount St. Helens - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gslack (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > St helens was an eruption not an earthquake.......
> ...



You fucking imbecile the earthquake was caused by the volcano pressure... jesus christ you idiot..... THe fucking article even stated as much.. Learn to read dipshit...

Why didn't you cite the statement fully?



> *The eruption* was preceded by a two-month series of earthquakes and steam-venting episodes, caused by an injection of magma at shallow depth below the volcano that created a huge bulge and a fracture system on Mount St. Helens' north slope. An earthquake at 8:32:17 a.m. on Sunday, May 18, 1980, caused the entire weakened north face to slide away, suddenly exposing the partly molten, gas- and steam-rich rock in the volcano to lower pressure. The rock responded by exploding a hot mix of lava and pulverized older rock toward Spirit Lake so quickly that it overtook the avalanching north face.



The quake was part of the eruption you idiot. An earthquake is a vibration of the earth which can be caused by plate tectonics as in california often has, or such things like a large volcano becoming active or erupting as well as other causes. now do you think pressure from the coming eruption would have caused the vibrations? yeah it did, hence it wasn't an earthquake in the classical sense as in plate tectonics.... 

Now the researchers today see the events prior to the eruption and say "that was a warning" but how many of them had any idea the level of destruction coming before then? none, not one of them had any idea the level of the eruption coming. So again we see my entire point. The fact is no one saw the events before the eruption as a warning for the kind of devastation that came. Just like on the rig..... 

Now back to the real point....

What in the hell does that have to do with a gas pocket on an oil rig which was handled well and safely by the existing protocols and safety procedures? Nothing, not one dam thing you ignorant little twerp...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (May 11, 2010)

Chris said:


> With a vast oil slick now within only 20 miles of the ecologically fragile Louisiana coastline, Coast Guard officials said they were considering a controlled burn of the petroleum on the surface of the Gulf of Mexico.
> 
> Rear Adm. Mary E. Landry, the federal on-scene coordinator for the spill, said such a burn might be conducted as soon as Wednesday.
> 
> ...



They should follow the russians lead on this one, those guys have had TONS of oil leaks like this and their solution is to detonate a nuke, in 98% of the cases it totally breaks up and disperses the oil so its damage is mitigated.

Did I just suggest blowing up a nuke underwater??!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## k2skier (May 11, 2010)

wrong AGAIN moron, from the usgs...

Mount St. Helens -- From the 1980 Eruption to 2000, Fact Sheet 036-00


CATACLYSMIC ERUPTION 
May 18, 1980 
*Within 15 to 20 seconds of a magnitude 5.1 earthquake at 8:32 a.m., the volcano's bulge and summit slid away in a huge landslide - the largest on Earth in recorded history*. The landslide depressurized the volcano's  magma system, triggering powerful explosions that ripped through the sliding debris. Rocks, ash, volcanic gas, and steam were blasted upward and outward to the north. This lateral blast of hot material accelerated to at least 300 miles per hour, then slowed as the rocks and ash fell to the ground and spread away from the volcano; several people escaping the blast on its western edge were able to keep ahead of the advancing cloud by driving 65 to 100 miles an hour! The blast cloud traveled as far as 17 miles northward from the volcano and the landslide traveled about 14 miles west down the North Fork Toutle River.



gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

k2skier said:


> wrong AGAIN moron, from the usgs...
> 
> Mount St. Helens -- From the 1980 Eruption to 2000, Fact Sheet 036-00
> 
> ...




*handled well and safely by the existing protocols and safety procedures*
You are going to have a hard time topping this as the most ignorant reply ever on USMB....but somehow I believe you have the right stuff to exceed it...Good luck!


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 11, 2010)

http://www.businessweek.com/ap/financialnews/D9FKQUA81.htm


> A judge in Houston has extended an order barring BP PLC, Transocean Ltd. and other parties in the Gulf oil spill from destroying documents, e-mails and other possible evidence in lawsuits.


----------



## JimH52 (May 11, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Oil spill hearings on CNN pipeline now, live from the thriving metropolis of Kenner, LA.



Basically, it was "NOT MY FAULT!"

What a bunch of Hypocrits.  Tell the fishermen and wildlife that this spill is either taking away their means of living or killins that 'ITS NOT MY FAULT!", you sick people.


----------



## gslack (May 11, 2010)

k2skier said:


> wrong AGAIN moron, from the usgs...
> 
> Mount St. Helens -- From the 1980 Eruption to 2000, Fact Sheet 036-00
> 
> ...



What in the hell are you talking about??? he said it was an earthquake not me jesus christ is this catching or what?

Your OWN ARTICLE ABOVE REPEATS WHAT I CLAIMED!

Unbelievable! the sheer number of non-reading and low comprehension levels in here is astounding.. DO any of you crybabies READ at all?

ONCE again he claimed st.helens was an earthquake.The article I quoted was from his link and was in fact his article..... Read the fucking posts you asshole!


----------



## gslack (May 11, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> > wrong AGAIN moron, from the usgs...
> ...



We already know you don't read moron, try not to advertise it too much.... LOL, once again backed the wrong horse huh shithead..... A real pattern with you.....


----------



## HUGGY (May 11, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > k2skier said:
> ...



No..you cannot spend the night in the HOMO CAGE..get off my leg....


----------



## gslack (May 11, 2010)

JimH52 said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > Oil spill hearings on CNN pipeline now, live from the thriving metropolis of Kenner, LA.
> ...



No in that you are dead wrong! I said it was all of our fault, including yours and mine..... You drive a car, ride a bus, buy almost anything, then you too are just as guilty.... We want fuel, we have to do these types of things to get it from time to time...

A few years ago I heard "why don't we use our own and get off foreign oil" and now its "why are we drilling offshore".... You crybabies can't have it both ways... it was an accident, they happen, now man up....


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Sorry I missed this earlier... still advertising? Sorry pal but no one wants to hang out in your little man love room except you and bikerbitch, now stop begging its pathetic.. Don't you two have some shopping to do or maybe some shoes or purses to compare?. Back to the sewing circle for you.

BTW, why do you start a thread asking an ignorant and reterded question about something you know nothing about, and then tell everyone who points out its ignorance they are off topic? you ran from my post in twice now.... Whats the matter, you let your "artistic vision"  speak for you again?

HAHHAHAHAHAA! Fucked up again huh moron.... yeah ya did... Didn't even read enough about presidential signing statements in your own link to understand it, yet that didn't stop you from making an ignorant babbling thread about it.... Too ignorant..... 

Oh I get it asshole, like picasso you don't see a tree you think a tree..So a topic is as you think it and no matter what it says or implies or relates to, it doesn't matter, you have no time for petty reality; you are an artist!... 

You're a pretentious, self deluded, fucking idiot is what you are.....


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 12, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > k2skier said:
> ...





Hey gslack I have this hemroid that reminds me of you.


----------



## k2skier (May 12, 2010)

I'll go real, real slow so you can keep up.

You said, "St helen's was an eruption not an earthquake......."

Now re-read my post from the USGS, the earthquake is what triggered the eruption.

The eruption was a result not a cause; can you understand that now? Are you retarded or delusional?

Clueless fuckstick you are.

PS-and yes there were many eartquakes and eruptions (a few eruptions) leading up to the major event of May 18th.

I'm done hi-jacking the thread, go on pissing up a rope you idiotic lifeless, (and by how long your posts are and how many times a day you post) an unemployed (able) worthless sack of skin.



gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...


----------



## k2skier (May 12, 2010)

I'll make it a nice bright red to match the color of your lying fucking piece of shit ass face. Go suck another Republican cock, I'm sure Dud(e) will oblige, he lives in a much of a fantasy world as you do, he made one comment about cars lasting longer (? and less servicing?) because they have computers, so fucking dumb....



gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

k2skier said:


> I'll go real, real slow so you can keep up.
> 
> You said, "St helen's was an eruption not an earthquake......."
> 
> ...



LOL, IT must get real tiring to have to come back as another identity everytime you make an ass of yourself..... Glad I am not you....Don't think I would like being that much of a coward..... 

Look its socko to the rescue...

I would try and explain the whole thing once again but then that would be a waste of time wouldn't it.... you already know what went on don't you socko.... Matter of fact WITHOUT cherry picking the page you linked to and grabbing the first line, we see what they say more clearly....

Your link......Mount St. Helens -- From the 1980 Eruption to 2000, Fact Sheet 036-00


> Mount St. Helens, Washington, is the most active volcano in the Cascade Range. Its most recent series of eruptions began in 1980 when a large landslide and powerful explosive eruption created a large crater, and ended 6 years later after more than a dozen extrusions of lava built a dome in the crater.



Now want to explain how you DIDN'T understand this part?? When people refer to st helens do think they mean the earthquake that was *caused by the pressure* or do you think they mean the eruption? 

you and your little sock army can play the semantics game all you want, and it won't change anything. The pressure from the Volcano caused the earthquakes prior to the eruption, just as I said previously, your link, his link both support this.

Now this childish proxy attack nonsense is getting old junior...

P.S. You been 'watching" me have you? Hmm, I don't think adding forum stalker to your resume is going to help you asshole....


----------



## HUGGY (May 12, 2010)

gslack said:


> k2skier said:
> 
> 
> > I'll go real, real slow so you can keep up.
> ...



Is there a subject known to man that you are not THE expert and last word on?

Sorry slacker you are wrong AGAIN.  Please stop trying to be the superior voice about things that happen in my state.

The 1980 eruption of Mount St. Helens, a stratovolcano located in Washington state, in the United States, was a major volcanic eruption. The eruption (which was a VEI = 5 event) was the only significant one to occur in the contiguous 48 U.S. states since the 1915 eruption of California's Lassen Peak.[1]

The eruption was preceded by a two-month series of earthquakes and steam-venting episodes, caused by an injection of magma at shallow depth below the volcano that created a huge bulge and a fracture system on Mount St. Helens' north slope.* An earthquake at 8:32:17 a.m. on Sunday, May 18, 1980, caused the entire weakened north face to slide away, suddenly exposing the partly molten, gas- and steam-rich rock in the volcano to lower pressure. The rock responded by exploding a hot mix of lava and pulverized older rock toward Spirit Lake so quickly that it overtook the avalanching north face.*


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > k2skier said:
> ...



You going to read anything ever? or more importantly going to act like an adult and speak the truth ever?

You don't care whats said you just want to come in and act like a parrot calling me wrong.... You have already shown this...

THe earthquake caused by what?????? Come on douchebag you can say it.... Caused by......... Pressure from the Volcano...... Nice try bitch but your desire to attack me at all costs shows your ethics.....  I love these little semantic BS displays of maturity.....


----------



## HUGGY (May 12, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXWbMu4PtpE]YouTube - Spin Doctors - Little Miss Can't Be Wrong[/ame]


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Yeah.....More maturity from you.....


----------



## HUGGY (May 12, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...




[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2npKC2p8XCo]YouTube - THE BEATLES - CRY BABY CRY rare version[/ame]


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 12, 2010)

gslack said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > > But one intense kick of natural gas caused the Deepwater Horizon drilling rig to be shut down because of the fear of an explosion just weeks before a similar release succeeded in destroying and sinking the platform and sent millions of gallons of oil on a collision course with Louisiana and the rest of the northern coast of the Gulf of Mexico.
> ...



Hey Goo Slack......do you watch news?  If so, you would have known that the self heating cement (created by Halliburton and wasn't tested for that depth), when it was poured, caused the methane to heat up, creating the gas pocket.

Next, there was the bullshit that the BP scientists said about they didn't consider this as a possibility of happening, because the oil rig was "too technologically advanced".

Several oil riggers who were there stated that there were safety procedures that WERE NOT BEING FOLLOWED!

Yeah........keep slinging bullshit dude, you wouldn't know a fact if it tore off that baby pinky you call a dick.

Go ahead asshole, you're making friends around here at a record pace.  What do you do again?  Live in your mothers basement and cruise the local high schools for dates?

You are truly pathetic.


----------



## westwall (May 12, 2010)

I'll go even slower for you as you seem to not understand the mechanics of an eruption.  I will only deal with the last minutes of the eruption to keep it simple.  After many hours of magma being injected into the country rock (prior eruptive material and lava tubes) of the volcano the bulge was weakend by continuous small eruptions that fractured the overlying material.  The plane of the formations was lifted above the angle of repose and when the earthquake occured (a product of the eruptive process) the bulge broke away and exposed the underlying magma chamber to the atmosphere which resulted in a phreato-magmatic explosion.

When you take away all of the scientific wording what you are left with is the simple fact that it was all because of the eruptive process that Mt. St. Helens blew her top.  The earthquake that led to the explosion was a direct result of the bulge that was caused by the eruption of magma from deep in the earth into the pre-existing magma chamber and the further movement of more magma preperatory to the eruption that would have occured if the bulge had not broken away.  They are all inter-related.

Now go take some basic science classes.









k2skier said:


> I'll go real, real slow so you can keep up.
> 
> You said, "St helen's was an eruption not an earthquake......."
> 
> ...


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > SpidermanTuba said:
> ...



HAHHHAHAHA! oh look huggy's bikerbitch is back..... Good, care to bring a link? A source?  anything beyond you running your mouth? Come on a big tough.... Well Oaky maybe not so tough...LOL... Anyway a , whatever you are like yourself should be able to bring a source...

I noticed you conveniently ignored my last post TO YOU....Convenient.... Got any more bullshit to tell us smart guy?....

Oh don't worry I make friends well enough... I also point out bullshit artists and internet bullies right away too... BTW, I am not here because I need a friend, unlike you and huggy I leave my house once in a while and actually DO other things. You can't hang out in huggy's manlove thread all the time man its not healthy.....


----------



## HUGGY (May 12, 2010)

As most people that think they know the territory blunder in..they eventually find out that they do not.

I respect Rob(ABikerSailor),  He and I went round and round when I first arrived. Since then we have discovered more things to agree upon than not.  We almost always agree on who is full of shit and who is not.  You of course are.  Rob believes in a higher power thus his nature is more kind and benevolent.  I do not hold such fantasy so the only thing that keeps me from seeking people like you out and crushing your kind like grapes are the rules of this board that prohibit threats.  So please keep running your pie hole.  I still have not found an opening for you in the HOMO CAGE.  Perhaps if you provide the opening KrustyFrank will find a way to fill you in.


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> As most people that think they know the territory blunder in..they eventually find out that they do not.
> 
> I respect Rob(ABikerSailor),  He and I went round and round when I first arrived. Since then we have discovered more things to agree upon than not.  We almost always agree on who is full of shit and who is not.  You of course are.  Rob believes in a higher power thus his nature is more kind and benevolent.  I do not hold such fantasy so the only thing that keeps me from seeking people like you out and crushing your kind like grapes are the rules of this board that prohibit threats.  So please keep running your pie hole.  I still have not found an opening for you in the HOMO CAGE.  Perhaps if you provide the opening KrustyFrank will find a way to fill you in.



AWWWW, you just threatened me..... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Got under your skin did I douchebag? So what are ya gonna do? What did you just say you would do to me if the forum wasn't holding you back again???? HAHHAAHHA!

Are you mentally alright man? Threatening me on here? In a public forum? Better grow up man, you don't know me and you do not frighten me... 

Well I will try not to loose too much sleep over your little threat asshole...

BTW, you should really watch threatening people on the internet... Its not a good Idea, ya never know who the other person is. Also it makes you look like an immature idiot... So you and rob go and benevolent the hell out of each other in your man love thread and leave me alone and we will both be happy....

Now I am going to ask once more that you avoid or ignore me and I will do the same to you.  if you choose not to and continue BS attacks on me, I will give back every bit if not more what I receive....

You cannot bully me, you cannot do anything but threaten me, and you cannot stifle me because you don't like what I have to say. And so far proving me wrong hasn't worked well for you either.... Now once more you stop and I will stop....


----------



## Zona (May 12, 2010)

Somehow, Halliburton will get away with this.  Somehow this is Obama's fault.  Wait for it.


----------



## HUGGY (May 12, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > As most people that think they know the territory blunder in..they eventually find out that they do not.
> ...



As I said ..I do not make threats...I follow the rules.  I apologise if you peed on yourself.


----------



## gslack (May 12, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Ah yes ya did buddy...... you said and I quote you directly... "_*I do not hold such fantasy so the only thing that keeps me from seeking people like you out and crushing your kind like grapes are the rules of this board that prohibit threats. *_"

That was immature and ignorant of you..... And don't worry the only accident was me laughing and almost spilling my coffee....

if you cannot handle being called on your bullshit, then don't push it on me. You and your pal come after me and you somehow consider yourself the victim when it goes to hell on you? Grow up..... Seriously.... All you have to do is leave me alone thats it. but you would rather badger me and then cry when you get it back....


----------



## HUGGY (May 12, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



As I mentioned early on...you are not in charge here.  If you think you have a case that I threatened you personally then run it by Gunny.  He is fair and will not hesitate to put me in my place if he thinks you are correct.  You on the other hand have zero clout and I will respond as I chose to your stupid posts.


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



See now there ya go again acting like a punk... Who said anything about reporting you to anyone? Deal with adults in a real life one on one much? Well it doesn't look like it man..

I don't go and cry over such petty nonsense, thats what a coward does.... And frankly your threats are petty... And I am not ordering you or trying to do any such thing. I told you what you could do and what would be the result if you continued doing what you are doing now. Basically if you badger me and follow me around wanting to take pot shots at me from the side, I will reciprocate and give back at least as good as I get.

Now you and your man can go and love each other into a frenzy, or sit and talk all you want to about who you want in your weird little cage. I do not care at all its your business. BUT if you come after me like you have been I will defend myself and even give some back when I get the opportunity.


----------



## Zona (May 13, 2010)

Pussies


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

Zona said:


> Pussies



yes they are...


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 13, 2010)

Hey Goo Smack........might wanna check the news again.......



> WASHINGTON - Executives of the three companies involved in the Gulf oil disaster  BP, Transocean and Halliburton  testified before senators Tuesday and were quick to lay blame elsewhere.
> 
> In their opening statements, the executives said it was too early to draw conclusions but then explained what they thought went wrong and who was responsible.
> 
> Transocean, which owned the rig that exploded, suggested work done by subcontractor Halliburton could have been the key factor. Halliburton and BP, meanwhile, said the blowout preventer that failed on Transocean's rig was critical.



Oil executives shift spill blame in Senate - Gulf oil spill- msnbc.com

It was a massive fuckup on all three sides.


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Goo Smack........might wanna check the news again.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The entire thing is summed up in this line from your link....

_"In their opening statements, the executives said it was *too early to draw conclusions* but then explained *what they thought went wrong and who was responsible."*_

Kinda says it all doesn't it.....


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 13, 2010)

The self heating cement used to reinforce the hole is what started the whole mess.

Seems that the methane was staying in crystal, frozen form until it passed through the cement, which caused the methane to expand, resulting in it going up the pipe and into the air of the platform, whereupon it blew up.

Try again idiot.


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> The self heating cement used to reinforce the hole is what started the whole mess.
> 
> Seems that the methane was staying in crystal, frozen form until it passed through the cement, which caused the methane to expand, resulting in it going up the pipe and into the air of the platform, whereupon it blew up.
> 
> Try again idiot.



I'm sorry douchebag, I was unaware I said what caused it..... Care to point it out to me? As far as Haliburton being responsible, You will never see me ever defending them but there is nothing but speculation right now.... Even your source says as much....

You want to argue your sources words, well then you will be arguing with yourself as it was your source. YOUR SOURCE said what I quoted above not me..... 

So....You try again, IDIOT!


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 13, 2010)

By the way, on the news this morning, they found out who that oil platform was flagged with.

Malaysia.  Seems that because oil platforms can move on the water, they are treated like ships for inspection purposes.  The country that platform is flagged under, is the inspection that it will undergo.

Foreign flagged platform that was subpar for American standards.........that's Trans Oceanic's fault.

Not testing the slurry, and just assuming that it would work?  Halliburton's fault.  They made the shit.

Holding secret meetings with Cheney during his term to "work around" oil drilling restrictions?  That's the fault of BP and Cheney.

Nope, after this bullshit, either (a) REINSTATE the restrictions on offshore drilling that existed prior to Bush Jr. taking office, or stop all together.


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> By the way, on the news this morning, they found out who that oil platform was flagged with.
> 
> Malaysia.  Seems that because oil platforms can move on the water, they are treated like ships for inspection purposes.  The country that platform is flagged under, is the inspection that it will undergo.
> 
> ...



IF its found all of those people and things are at fault, then so be it and good hunting... However, we cannot dismiss Obama if we are going to include cheney and GW (whom I have no problem with nailing). obama is part of the same hypocrisy...

IF they ALL got big money from BP to look away or pass this or that, so they are ALL equally responsible... 

No matter what BP and Transocean, and Haliburton will pay for it. Someone will have to and it will not be a government or its presidents/V.P. They never do and never will......


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 13, 2010)

Wanna explain the caps on damages they are seeking?


----------



## gslack (May 13, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wanna explain the caps on damages they are seeking?



All I have heard has been speculation really. A lot of talk but right now thats all it is. I would say it will have to be an open ended type of arrangement somehow. Because who knows in 5 years they may find a new problem it caused and then more money. Either way the ywill pay for it, and whatever amount it will take is what they will pay. They will not get a low settlement by any means when its all said and done. more likely they will pay double, oil companies are used to it and they will gladly pay it so its hushed quickly.

And no matter what it costs, they will get it back from us at the pump and the cap and trade they will manipulate later on. people seem to think this is a BP problem only, at least as far as monetarily. That's not the case. oil companies have been working together and with speculators, markets and oil rich countries to manipulate the market since the john Rockefeller/standard oil monopoly days. As a major player like BP goes, so goes the rest of them. They will pool their resources and set market to get back every dime they lost and then some.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> Amanda said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, I don't have a beach.
> ...



Wow, you know me so well.



> Culture, tradition, family - things that give life meaning - are worth nothing to you because they cannot be packaged and drop shipped to you over-night from a warehouse 1000 miles away.



Interesting. Can't wait to see you in the gay marriage threads. [/QUOTE]


Thanks for helping to prove my point - when I say "culture, tradition, familiy" - you think I'm talking about picking the right package of political ideals.[/QUOTE]

No, I think you're a hypocrite that will say anything if you think it will help your argument... if you could call what you've been putting out here an argument. Mostly it seems like a tantrum.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> gslack-
> 
> I'm clearly not above mud slinging myself, but I like to actually have a debate in the midst of slinging mud and having it slinged on me.
> 
> ...



Yes, you do need a little more substance. It's pretty clear you're running very short on it in this thread.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Xenophone, we have 3% of the worlds oil reserves, we use 25% of the worlds oil. Is there something that you don't understand about those figures? No matter how much we drill, we will not attain energy independence as long as petroleum is our main source of energy for transportation.
> 
> This oil spill is not only going to make a big differance, it is going to change the political climate concerning drilling offshore.



What's wrong with using more than we make? I never understand why this little factoid is thrown out. Lots of countries have a product they sell to the rest of the world, is every country that buys them bad because they import something they want that they don't have enough of? The "We're bad because we import oil" argument just doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Amanda (May 14, 2010)

Zona said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> > Amanda said:
> ...



And you'd be pretty much the ranking expert on dumb posts. I think only rdean has you beat.

Want to articulate your thoughts, or just talk shit? Why is it sad and wrong? Do you dispute that the earth is self-healing?


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 14, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, on the news this morning, they found out who that oil platform was flagged with.
> ...



By the way, on the news Thursday night, they were interviewing a former employee of Halliburton.  Those blowout prevention valves?  They were supposed to be tested at high pressure for 5 minutes EACH before passing inspection.  If an MMS inspector was there, they did it like they were supposed to.  If he wasn't (which was often), they pressurized them for 30 seconds and then bled off the pressure, while saying that they'd tested them for 5 minutes at full pressure.

Interestingly enough, the one that blew out was one of the ones that was tested for only 30 seconds.

Know what's even worse?  They have never drilled at this depth before, and didn't know what would happen.

Shoddy equipment, not enough testing, and not knowing what would happen are all causes.  

Personally?  I hope this means the end of Halliburton, Trans Oceanic and BP.


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I understand the valves didn't blow out.... it was the entire pipe from the well head up. So if that is correct no valves would mattered... But again with so much crap being thrown around its hard to tell whats truth right now....

Well I can tell you one thing... HB has friends in both low and high places. And not just on one party or the other. yeah Dick was their CEO, but if ya look at their history its been a revolving door of ex defense with them and Carlyle.... How in the hell could they have gotten all those no bid contracts in Iraq without backing on both sides? As much evidence for conflict of interest there was, a case could have been made at any time. no one tried despite all their big placating talk. They wanted them doing it just as much as the neo-cons. A lot of money was made. Big time FU kind of money was passed around all across the party lines.

HB will be quietly forgotten in this, and BP or Oil in general will pay for it. As much money was spent to check on anything in Obama's past, there is no way in hell campaign money from BP and them having contracts with HB would not have been missed... It was missed though and the reason is simple. They all get fat from the same tit...

biker we have an entire culture of people who walk around the 5,000 lbs. elephant in the room and go on about there lives. THink of companies like HB or carlyle as that elephant....


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 14, 2010)

Just stop the fucking leak! If they can't, the greedy assholes had no business whatsoever drilling at that depth. Party Lines have no play here. This is a serious tragedy. ~BH


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 14, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Want to know why?  The shutoff valves were NOT FULLY TESTED TO US STANDARDS.

The slurry concrete (self heating) that was used to reinforce the wellhead?  It was what CAUSED THE METHANE CRYSTALS TO BECOME GAS!

And..........to top it off, the fucking scientists have NO CLUE as to how to fix it.

Why do you defend this shit?


----------



## HUGGY (May 14, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I don't think this is slackers first rodeo.  No doubt he has been banned on several occasions on every MB he has pushed his ego centric style.  Little miss can't be wrong has been seeking a MB site where he can recieve his full measure of ass kicked.  He guessed right.

Gunny tried to cut him some slack but gave up.  

I don't really have any feelings about him other than a wish that he had a sense of humor....starting with an examination of his own need for attention.

I don't think he has the blending skills of a snake like The Twat from California and will eventually repeat himself to nauseum on a night when the administrator is drinking and the collision will no doubt be swift and ugly.

Just sayin....

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYck2B_0-DI[/ame]


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



If that is what you think I did in that post, you couldn't have read it.... I ask you to point to where I defended any of it.... I didn't, I just know blaming one party, president, or anyone else is futile.... Right now BP is being held responsible, HB to a lesser extent... BP will pay for it, HB will do whatever they usually do and that will be that...

I am not defending anyone, I am just telling you the truth about how this will play out. you know this, you're career navy you know dam good and well HB will be all but ignored on this....


----------



## gslack (May 14, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Still upset are you? Go and cry all you want to.... All I did was point out your behavior, I didn't lie or exaggerate, or make anything up... You have issues with your sexuality pal, and its blatant..

once again douchebag, gunny was under a misunderstanding of what was going on, and he made it very clear his thoughts on you..... I explained and that was that...

Now why don't you do the best thing you can do for yourself and stay away from me? You tried the veiled threat tactic, tried the homo tactic, and neither of them worked out for you... matter of fact those attempts made you look even worse...

You think I embarrassed you? Well buddy YOU did that to yourself, and you continue it now.. All you have to do is leave me alone..


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 15, 2010)

Wrong.  HB and the deals made with Cheney in secret WH meetings are being asked about.

Eventually it's gonna come to light, and I hope Cheney is placed in Spandau Prison.

Matter of fact, I wish for both him and Bush Jr. to be placed there for life.


----------



## HUGGY (May 15, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



How amusing...  Where did I mention that you embarrassed me?  I have to leave you alone?  You do not know me...It is only courteous that I fix that omission and make it right.

I'll contribute to this MB as I have and will at Gunnys pleasure.  Not yours fuckwit.

No doubt there will be a target rich environment as you repeat your blather endlessly.

My "schtick" with "The List" and the attached HOMO CAGE doesn't require your comment.  You don't have to provide the weak crack in your armour.  You can ignore me.  You do not. 

There are thousands of members here on USMB.  I only pick on a handful.  I even get the occasional pos rep from those I treat the worst.  They understand that the price of what they bring here may be equal to what they offer and challenged in a variety of ways.  I have carved out my way of doing that ...it is tried and true.   Many take placement on "The List" as a badge of honor.  Those that take a "List" ing are at least honest and do not get harrsssed.  At this point it will cost you extra to even make the list.  I like pctures of large Blue Dobermans.

If you come with demands you will be driven into the dirt.

In short..If you want respect..earn it.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 15, 2010)

It would appear NOLA.com is attempted to inspire an unruly mob. This is the front page article right now:

News comment of the day: "This is a slap in the face" | NOLA.com


 Its an excellent idea. Give me a pitchfork and I'm ready to go.


----------



## California Girl (May 15, 2010)

SpidermanTuba said:


> It would appear NOLA.com is attempted to inspire an unruly mob. This is the front page article right now:
> 
> News comment of the day: "This is a slap in the face" | NOLA.com
> 
> ...



Buy your own fucking pitchfork. Jeeeez, do you expect other people to provide everything for you?


----------



## westwall (May 15, 2010)

California Girl said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> > It would appear NOLA.com is attempted to inspire an unruly mob. This is the front page article right now:
> ...





Sadly yes he does....toober is the typical lib "protester" they have no vehicle of their own so they have to be bussed to the area of demonstration, they are un-employable so they have to be fed and given a little spending money, they have no imagination or skills to speak of so they have to be given the script, signs and tools of the demonstration, and finally when all is over, due to their complete lack of a sense of direction they must be led back to their original place of residence...usually moms house.


----------



## gslack (May 15, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wrong.  HB and the deals made with Cheney in secret WH meetings are being asked about.
> 
> Eventually it's gonna come to light, and I hope Cheney is placed in Spandau Prison.
> 
> Matter of fact, I wish for both him and Bush Jr. to be placed there for life.



What's going to come to light? it's already been in the light for nearly a decade.... I hope all who profit from death and destruction is such manner get what they deserve, but sadly right now they are in a select group of untouchables. Obama, Bush, makes no matter for HB its business as usual... Sorry but it s the plain truth of it..


----------



## gslack (May 15, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



You didn't mention it, the fact you stalk me and act like an ignorant child tells the tale....

Stop being so melodramatic.... I am not making demands on you, I am telling you how to avoid dealing with me... You come and start it I will defend myself and give back what I get if not more.... No demands you little drama queen, just a statement of fact. YOU attack me and I will give it back to YOU.... 

You have sexuality issues pal, like them or not, admit them or not, you have them plain as day. What kind of adult sits in a thread and talks about putting people in a "homo cage"? Dude you have issues...

Oh good now get to see your arrogance at work... Nice.... Tell us all about how YOU decide whats what and who is who asshole... If you are god in your thread, then go to it and ignore me... jesus, you pompous ass... I don't give a fuck who thinks you are witty, charming, or brilliant. I think you are a pompous little asshole, who thinks he is far more than what he really is. If your little friends think you are a genius thats all well and good, go and play mutual ass kissing society all you want... just don't expect me to play along with it...

Oh grow up drama queen, you ain't driving anyone into the dirt. I have simply pointed out your ignorance, your psychosis and your hypocrisy, if you don't like it kiss my ass...


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wrong.  HB and the deals made with Cheney in secret WH meetings are being asked about.
> 
> Eventually it's gonna come to light, and I hope Cheney is placed in Spandau Prison.
> 
> Matter of fact, I wish for both him and Bush Jr. to be placed there for life.



ABS, You and I pretty much agree on this tragedy, but don't get sucked into the party line brother. Yes, Bush and Cheney have their part, but the madman Obama is controlled by the same puppet masters my friend. You know that, you're smart. What is important is exposing the android dumb ass morons who support anything their Party does. They are the enablers bro.~BH

Obama to Open Offshore Areas to Oil Drilling for First Time - NYTimes.com


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 16, 2010)

Personal opinion?  Before Obama opened up drilling in the Gulf again, he should have checked a bit deeper.

However, the MMS agency was totally corrupt before Obama took over.  Remember the dude that was snorting meth off a toaster?

He's one of the top dogs in that agency.  He should have been fired when Obama took over.


----------



## HUGGY (May 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Personal opinion?  Before Obama opened up drilling in the Gulf again, he should have checked a bit deeper.
> 
> However, the MMS agency was totally corrupt before Obama took over.  Remember the dude that was snorting meth off a toaster?
> 
> He's one of the top dogs in that agency.  He should have been fired when Obama took over.



Unfortunately Obama came into the White House with the building on fire figuratively.  Bush appointed hundreds of positions based on political donations and hundreds at the bequest of the industries lobbiests.  It will take a year or more to weed out the incompetant and the subversive.  This spill should put a new urgency in addressing something he probably was hoping his leadership could overcome by just being at the top of the food chain.  Also he was trying to be bi partisan to get some of his legislation passed.  It would have been played to the media as a witch hunt if he purged all of the idiots out of positions that he should have.


----------



## gslack (May 16, 2010)

Jesus christ guys, How many ways can you find to excuse this bullshit before you decode enough is enough? Its not a party thing. Party politics is the show they keep us busy with while they do whatever they please.....


----------



## HUGGY (May 16, 2010)

My point is that we are still at risk.  The regulators did not come into their positions as Obama appointments.  Much of this industry regulatory framework has been in place for over thirty years.  Obviously there has been a problem with adaquate testing of the systems used.  There is NO room for error within the parimeters of the safe operation of the equipment and oil drilling capping systems.  SOMETHING obviously was overlooked or bypassed..  If a machine of any kind is crucial enough there are means to test everything down to the smallest screw in it with xrays and on and on.  

Obama was not involved nor did he sign off on any of this.  He does have it in his power to see that it is not repeated.

If it is the self heating cement that was the problem then that could have also been tested.  Something was missed and someone made the decision to overlook it.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 16, 2010)

You know Huggy, there's a saying that I learned a long time ago........

Once is happenstance, twice is circumstance and third time is overt enemy action.

Halliburton has fucked up 3 times now.  First, with the renovations of Walter Reed that didn't happen.

Second, with fucked up way that they built the barracks in the Green Zone of Iraq.  The wiring killed several soldiers because it electrocuted them in the shower.

Those 2 happened while Bush Jr. and Cheney were in office and reflected the incredible amount of incompetence by that company, which was awarded those contracts in a no bid contract.

Now?  Seems that they've fucked up yet again with their government connections and shitty work in the Gulf of Mexico.

I wanna see those fuckers hung out to dry.


----------



## gslack (May 16, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> My point is that we are still at risk.  The regulators did not come into their positions as Obama appointments.  Much of this industry regulatory framework has been in place for over thirty years.  Obviously there has been a problem with adaquate testing of the systems used.  There is NO room for error within the parimeters of the safe operation of the equipment and oil drilling capping systems.  SOMETHING obviously was overlooked or bypassed..  If a machine of any kind is crucial enough there are means to test everything down to the smallest screw in it with xrays and on and on.
> 
> Obama was not involved nor did he sign off on any of this.  He does have it in his power to see that it is not repeated.
> 
> If it is the self heating cement that was the problem then that could have also been tested.  Something was missed and someone made the decision to overlook it.



And obama was on their payroll through campaign money so the band played on... He opened up more areas for this type of thing and in so doing showed his duplicity either by complacency or by intent.

This proves that party politics is bullshit...


----------



## HUGGY (May 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know Huggy, there's a saying that I learned a long time ago........
> 
> Once is happenstance, twice is circumstance and third time is overt enemy action.
> 
> ...



Well someone internal to the Obama administration has convinced them that a company on the verge of bankruptsy when Bush took office is now the last word in the industry.  There had better be a fresh look at HB.  Oil is drilled all over the planet.  We have the best scientific minds and engineers on the planet.  Heads have to roll and those that failed need to be hung out to dry and spin in the wind.  Maybe even prosecuted criminally to send a message that taking even the slightest risk with the planet will not be tolorated.  I know that if this had been done by the Chineezz someone would already have been executed.


----------



## boedicca (May 16, 2010)

I'm not sure if this has been posted already, but it appears that The White House enaged in a cover-up.

_The White House allowed BP to hide its video feed of a gushing oil pipe in the Gulf of Mexico from the public for three weeks, all the while that same video played live in the White House Situation Room, ABC reports.

This startling revelation comes just as Obama prepares to get really angry in public about the spill  just in time to cover up his administrations collusion with BP to hide the true extent of the massive disaster in the Gulf.

Brian Ross and John Soloman of the Center for Public Integrity discussed ABCs quest to obtain the video of the oil pipe and revealed that the White House consented to the release of a 30 second clip of the pipe.

"At the end of the day, the White House finally acquiesced to the 30 second piece because they understood the political and media pressure," said CPIs John Soloman. "Why not sooner? Its been going on for three weeks. People have seen this internally within government almost every day. Why cant the American people see it?"..._


White House Allowed BP to Keep Video of Gushing Pipe from Public for Three Weeks | The Seminal


----------



## gslack (May 16, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know Huggy, there's a saying that I learned a long time ago........
> ...



THen on the flipside we can say the same thing regarding Bush.. he too mus have had someone mislead him.... Doesn't change anything though it's the CnC's responsibility to know his advisors... So if Bush is guilty so is Obama...I say they are both guilty equally... And party politics is bullshit...


----------



## HUGGY (May 16, 2010)

I am watching a re-run right now of wednesdays oil spill hearings on C-SPAN and several points of interest have come to light.

The regs everyone is in agreement on were developed in 2003.

The preventer had been modified in 2005.

The blueprints and manuals of the preventer were the wrong ones in use and did not match the actual machinery.

The hydrahlic pressure line to the shear was observed as "loose" by at least three turns as seen by the remote robotic camera.

The charge on the battery of the dean man switch which should have been 27 amps was last seen at 18 amps by the rig crew just before the explosion.

Also it was brought up in the hearing that BP had certfied to the MSS it was capable of handling a worst case spill of 250,000 barrels per day from any forseable problem.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 16, 2010)

gslack said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Listen you retard........YOU are screaming at the top of your little lungs that Obama and Bush Jr. share blame equally, yet Huggy just showed you otherwise.

It's readily apparent you don't like Obama, which is why you take the side of Bush Jr.

Face it dude, you're just as partisan and full of party politics bullshit as the next teabagger.


----------



## gslack (May 16, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Knew you couldn't refrain from turning back into the little asshole we knew you for.....

He didn't PROVE shit, All he did was mention what he got from the hearings today. And the only screaming going is when you two little homophobes showed up.. now you can kiss my ass and go back to your little man love thread with HUGGY if you don't like it....

Grow up weasel...


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 17, 2010)

Did you watch 60 Minutes last night Goo Boy Slacker?


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Did you watch 60 Minutes last night Goo Boy Slacker?



No but I bet you did..... Well as soon as you got your lips off huggy's ass anyway...


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

LOS ANGELES &#8211; The federal agency responsible for ensuring that the Deepwater Horizon was operating safely before it exploded last month fell well short of its own policy that the rig be inspected at least once per month, an Associated Press investigation shows.

In fact, the agency's inspection frequency on the Deepwater Horizon fell dramatically over the past five years, according to federal Minerals Management Service records. The rig blew up April 20, killing 11 people before sinking and triggering a massive oil spill in the Gulf of Mexico.

Since January 2005, inspectors issued just one minor infraction for the rig. That strong track record led the agency last year to herald the Deepwater Horizon as an industry model for safety.

The inspection gaps are the latest in a series of questions raised about the agency's oversight of the oil drilling industry. Members of Congress and President Barack Obama have criticized what they call the cozy relationship between regulators and oil companies and vowed to reform MMS, which both regulates the industry and collects billions in royalties from it.

Earlier AP investigations have shown that the doomed rig was allowed to operate without safety documentation required by MMS regulations for the exact disaster scenario that occurred; that the cutoff valve which failed has repeatedly broken down at other wells in the years since regulators weakened testing requirements; and that regulation is so lax that some key safety aspects on rigs are decided almost entirely by the companies doing the work.

The AP sought to find out how many times government safety inspectors visited the Deepwater Horizon, and what they found. In response, MMS officials offered a changing series of numbers. The MMS has had long-standing issues with its data management.

At first, officials said 83 inspections had been performed since the rig arrived in the Gulf 104 months ago, in September 2001. While being questioned about the once-per-month claim, the officials subsequently revised the total up to 88 inspections. The number of more recent inspections also changed &#8212; from 26 to 48 in the 64 months since January 2005.

No explanation was given for the upward revisions. AP granted the officials anonymity because without that condition, communications staff at the Interior Department, which oversees MMS, would not have let them talk.

Based on the last set of numbers provided, the Deepwater Horizon was inspected 40 times during its first 40 months in the Gulf &#8212; in line with agency policy for offshore drilling rigs.

Even using the more favorable numbers for the most recent 64 months, 25 percent of monthly inspections were not performed. The first set of data supplied to AP represented a 59 percent shortfall in the number of inspections.

Interior Department spokeswoman Kendra Barkoff would not comment on the inspection numbers. Instead, she offered a general statement: "We are looking at all the questions that are coming out of the Deepwater Horizon incident."

In response to a Freedom of Information Act request filed by AP, the agency has released copies of only three inspection reports &#8212; those conducted in January, February and April. According to the documents, inspectors spent two hours or less each time they visited the massive rig. Some information appeared to be "whited out," without explanation.

Since the explosion, the agency has reiterated several times the inspection-once-per-month assertion, which appeared on its website at least as early as 1999.

In an e-mail to AP, an Interior Department official emphasized with italics that the MMS inspects rigs "at least once a month" when drilling is under way. Monthly inspections of offshore drilling rigs are an agency policy, though not required by regulation, said David Dykes, chief of the agency's office of safety management for the Gulf region.

Last week, at a joint Coast Guard-MMS investigatory hearing in Kenner, La., MMS official Jason Mathews asked Michael Saucier, MMS's regional supervisor for field operations in the Gulf, "And how often do we perform drilling inspections in the Gulf of Mexico?"

"We perform them at a minimum once a month, but we can do more if need be," Saucier said.

The job falls to the 55 inspectors in the Gulf who are supposed to visit the 90 drilling rigs once per month and the approximately 3,500 oil production platforms once per year.

The Deepwater Horizon's inspection frequency numbers struck Kenneth Arnold, a veteran offshore drilling consultant and engineer.

"I'd certainly question it," he said. "I'd ask, 'Why aren't you doing it?'"

When the AP did ask, MMS and Interior would not answer directly. Instead providing a set of conditions when a rig would not typically be inspected &#8212; including during bad weather, when it is jumping among short-term jobs, when a rig is preparing to drill or is done drilling but hasn't left for another site.

Transocean Ltd., which owned the Deepwater Horizon and leased it to BP PLC, would not provide a detailed accounting of the rig's activity history. According to RigData, a Texas firm that monitors offshore activity in the Gulf, the Deepwater Horizon was working approximately 2,896 days of the 3,131 days since it started its first well &#8212; about 93 percent of the time. That number represents the total number of days between when the Deepwater Horizon broke the sea floor during a drilling operation to when it was released to another site.

A summary of the inspection history that the MMS officials provided AP said the Deepwater Horizon received six "incidents of noncompliance" &#8212; the agency's term for citations.

The most serious occurred July 16, 2002, when the rig was shut down because required pressure tests had not been conducted on parts of the rig's blowout preventer &#8212; the device that was supposed to stop oil from gushing out if drilling operations experienced problems.

That citation was "major," said Arnold, who characterized the overall safety record related by MMS as strong.

A citation on Sept. 19, 2002, also involved the blowout preventer. The inspector issued a warning because "problems or irregularities observed during the testing of BOP system and actions taken to remedy such problems or irregularities are not recorded in the driller's report or referenced documents."

During his Senate testimony last week, Transocean CEO Steven Newman said the blowout preventer was modified in 2005.

According to MMS officials, the four other citations were:

&#8226; Two on May 16, 2002, for not conducting well control drills as required and not performing "all operations in a safe and workmanlike manner."

&#8226; One on Aug. 6, 2003, for discharging pollutants into the Gulf.

&#8226; One on March 20, 2007, which prompted inspectors to shut down some machinery because of improper electrical grounding.

Late last week, several days after providing the detailed accounting, Interior officials told AP that in fact there had been only five citations, that one had been rescinded. The officials said they could not immediately say which of the six had been rescinded.

The agency's problems with providing information extends to the data on display on its website. For example, the accounting of accident and incident reports is incomplete, making it very difficult to perform a thorough data analysis of the agency's performance and preventing a full accurate tracking of safety records of the rigs.

Data problems date back at least a decade. According to John Shultz, who as a graduate student in the late 1990s studied MMS' inspection program in depth for his dissertation, the agency's data infrastructure was severely limited.

"The thing I regret most is that, to my knowledge, MMS has not fixed the data management problem they have," said Shultz, who now works in the Department of Energy's nuclear program. "If you have the data you need, the analysis becomes fairly straightforward. Without the data, you're simply stuck with conjectures."

Whatever the correct citation total &#8212; five or six &#8212; the Deepwater Horizon's record was exemplary, according to MMS officials, who said the rig was never on inspectors' informal "watch list" for problem rigs. In fact, last year MMS awarded the rig an award for its safety history. 

AP IMPACT: Fed'l inspections on rig not as claimed - Yahoo! News


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 17, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Did you watch 60 Minutes last night Goo Boy Slacker?
> ...



Too bad.  If you did, you would have heard the interview of one of the last riggers off the derrick who told what actually happened.

It was criminal, the slipshod way they went about it, and the BP exec's decision to remove the drilling mud before the test as a way to save time, when it was AGAINST the desires of the people who actually worked there.  The drillers knew it was SAFER to test, then remove the mud.

I guess the exec didn't want to wait.


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Ah yes the same 60 minutes who ran the piece about global warming being a scam? Ah good glad to see they are on this then...

And BP, transocean, and haliburton are all responsible for the bill and will pay for it just like I said before.... Thanks for clarifying that.... THey will pay for it monetarily but don't expect any of them to be up on charges and get prison for it just like I said...

ya know you are so intent on attacking me you forget what points I made or what my argument was...


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know Huggy, there's a saying that I learned a long time ago........
> ...



That should include the failed Government regulators as well.


----------



## HUGGY (May 17, 2010)

Intense said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



I have no problem with that.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 17, 2010)

Definitely the regulators as well.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 17, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Bullshit. No way will they pay unless forced to. They are already stating that they will pay the "legitimate" amount. Which is $75,000,000.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 17, 2010)

The people at MMS should have been fired a month after President Obama took office. In fact, given their dereliction of duty, they should be criminally prosecuted at present.

We need to get people from NOAA out there measuring the full impact of this disaster. And we need to give BP a time period to completely stop this, or the government takes over the effort.


----------



## JimH52 (May 17, 2010)

gslack said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



BP will be in deep, deep trouble if the oil plums hit the Keys and begin making their way up the east coast.  They may not have enough money to pay for the environmental and economic damage that would cause.


----------



## Old Rocks (May 17, 2010)

I don't think that BP will have the money to even begin to pay for the damage that this will cause. Just one point. The Gulf is one of the two spawning grounds for the blue fin tuna.


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> The people at MMS should have been fired a month after President Obama took office. In fact, given their dereliction of duty, they should be criminally prosecuted at present.
> 
> We need to get people from NOAA out there measuring the full impact of this disaster. And we need to give BP a time period to completely stop this, or the government takes over the effort.



Let's call it Operation "From Out Of The Frying Pan, Into The Fire". The Government Lawyers could send each other memo's and have power point meetings. Hint, we are in unexplored territory here. Where are Dirk Pitt and Admiral Sandecker when you need them? Where is Flipper?


----------



## Old Rocks (May 17, 2010)

Yes, that is exactly where we are at. And that was what BP was in when they chose to ignore the equipment failures, and standard procedures that might have prevented this disaster. Point is, BP has an interest in the oil continueing to be available. Our interest is in stopping the flow of oil as quickly as possible, without consideration for it's availability for further exploitation.


----------



## SpidermanTuba (May 17, 2010)

boedicca said:


> I'm not sure if this has been posted already, but it appears that The White House enaged in a cover-up.
> 
> _The White House allowed BP to hide its video feed of a gushing oil pipe in the Gulf of Mexico from the public for three weeks, all the while that same video played live in the White House Situation Room, ABC reports.
> 
> ...





I had no idea BP had to ask permission from the White House to release its own video tape.


----------



## ABikerSailor (May 17, 2010)

No, they tried to keep it secret.  Obama told them to release it.


----------



## gslack (May 17, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Dude shut-up, seriously last week you and your sock army tried to make the claim they said they wouldn't pay at all.... You are an idiot all you want is to nag about oil.... Grow up tool....


----------



## Intense (May 17, 2010)

We are so early into this, there is plenty of time to get and confirm the real truth behind it all. Right now we need our best experts in the field, be they private or government to solve the problem. Stop urinating on the charcoals, try to get past the finger pointing, have a beer, and make the best out of it.


----------



## westwall (May 17, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know Huggy, there's a saying that I learned a long time ago........
> 
> Once is happenstance, twice is circumstance and third time is overt enemy action.
> 
> ...




ABikerSailor,


"Once is happenstance, twice is coincidence, three times is enemy action" was a phrase used by Auric Goldfinger to James Bond in the book Goldfinger by Ian Fleming published in 1959.  And that phrase is a modification of  "Happenstance, Circumstance or   Coincidence?" Which has been around for a VEEERRYY long time.

Cheers


----------



## BolshevikHunter (May 18, 2010)

ABikerSailor said:


> Personal opinion?  Before Obama opened up drilling in the Gulf again, he should have checked a bit deeper.
> 
> However, the MMS agency was totally corrupt before Obama took over.  Remember the dude that was snorting meth off a toaster?
> 
> He's one of the top dogs in that agency.  He should have been fired when Obama took over.



Gotcha. ~BH


----------

